# 20' Lowe Olympic Jon Boat



## Jonboat Jerry

First, Thanks for hosting a great website! Lots of great ideas here.
I acquired a 78 20' Olympic Jon Boat built by Lowe Industries and a '83 50Hp Evenrude last week. The boat was in pretty good shape, the motor is a ?. I need a rugged shallow water boat for the flats north of here called "The Devils Rock Pile".
There is some twist in the hull, don't know what to do about it yet.
Plans are to clean it, strip in , paint it, and put a center console on it, and fish it. There is a lot of work from here to there.
Here are a few pics and a link to Photobucket for the whole album.

https://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg261/JerrySweet/Da%20Boat/


----------



## Poormans Boatright

I like the bigger aluminum rigs myself, this one has endless possibilities. Keep us posted and take lots of pics.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Will do Boatwright, I was org. looking for a 24, glad I didn't find it, this is big enough.
Well, I grabbed the pressure washer this afternoon and scrubbed, blasted, bailed, & blasted some more.
About 2 1/2 hrs later she was pretty clean., all the loose paint and dirt was gone. No surprises, but the twist
was still there. Might even be a good name for her....TWISTED.





















Jerry


----------



## mmf

Don't you just really hate it when the previous owner put a galvanized fastener in a boat? What were they thinking?...........................nice boat!


----------



## reedjj

Man -O -Man, That is awesome! Huge boat. It looks pretty straight in the pics. Of course pics can be decieving. maybe once you put a floor in it, and get it on a trailer so that the hull is supported better by the bunks it will level out some. A riveted boat that big is bound to flex a little. those old Lowes are tough boats. huge ribs on those things.

www.akmccallum.com has a lot of consoles and accessories for jons. I use them for measurements and to get a few ideas when pricing stuff.

be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thanks guys, and those galvanized bolts are on my hot list! I can't believe I picked all this up for $700 clams.
Didn't get a trailer, got a 10,000lb boat lift in the back and live on a canal....that's why it is on furniture dollies for now. 
Thanks for the link REEDJJ. the console I had in mind is pretty big. Plenty of room for lots of toys.
I just hope the motor checks out ......Jerry


----------



## reedjj

If your looking for storage I would extend that front deck back just past the 2nd exposed rib. You could install hatches to put stuff under the floor. As it stands the existing front deck looks too small to really use it for anything other than sitting or as a step to get in and out. You would solve 2 problems at once. 

1. Have a bigger useable deck that you could have a pedestal seat and trolling motor mounted to.

2. increase your storage area to hide all that gear. Maybe mount your trolling motor battery under there.

You could mount your cranking battery under the center console. And put twin 6 gallon tanks behind the rear bench. One each outboard of the 2 transom supports, with a bilge pump in the center.

What are your plans for the floor? Closed cell foam? Wood, aluminum, carpet, non-skid?


----------



## JonBoatfever

That boat is AWESOME!!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

All good ideas Reedjj, 
1. The front deck definitely needs to be expanded with stowage for an Anchor, etc. Also, the pitch is too steep
to mount a trolling motor so that will have to be worked out as well.
2. I want the batteries up front for weight distribution and a cranking/bilge pump battery in the center console.
3. The transom is a great area for the fuel tanks and bilge pump with a live well built into the rear seat.
4. Large center console with a reversible leaning post.
5. The floor will be aluminum with nonskid if I can afford it.


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman

wow... i didn't even know they made jon boats that long

what a great, big canvas to work with!

good luck, I can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## benjineer

If I had that boat, I'd do something like the link below maybe in a center console version. I think I'd make both the front and rear decks bigger for nice fishing platforms. After all, you have a whole 20ft feet to work with. 

This is still one of my favorite builds here.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11915


----------



## LFTDJEEP426

Nice find! If you decide to ever part ways with that 50hp..... let me know, I'm about 3 hours from you on the other Florida Coast! Can't wait to see the outcome of this build :shock: !


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Happy 4th everyone
Yesterday I built an "A Frame" to turn the boat over so I can pressure wash, repair, and paint the bottom. It was a struggle!
But done!










MMF I have almost all of those nasty Galv bolts replaced now, 6 to go and all done.
Today is pressure wash day....Jerry


----------



## Waterwings

Nice work!


----------



## dtwarrow

verry nice. Keep the pics coming. Cant wait to see what you do with this blank canvas.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Ok, back to the driveway and pressure washing...it was so hot and the spray felt great!
I can't over emphasize how important is is to clean your project before priming or painting.
I thought the boat was pretty clean but I was wrong. Pressure washing even gets rid of 
that oxidized paint...just take your time.









From the crimp marks on each side near the transom, it looks like someone tried to pick it up 
with a sling when it was loaded but no leaks.


----------



## mightymite45

Can't wait to see what you do with all of that boat. It would be great to have all that room!


----------



## Zum

Them crimp marks...is it possible that someone tried to hook the hull abit,on purpose?
Some people do it,to stop a boat from porpoising.
Your doing a nice job on your rig.


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman

Jonboat Jerry said:


>



That's a Sweet Bug your neighbor has! :lol:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

That's my other toy the STUKA  PM sent.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Got the hull wire brushed and started with the 3M 5200 today. I feel like this boat is 30' instead of 20.





I will get on the sides tomorrow.


----------



## hotshotinn

I seen a boat just like this one at the lake today.It is long and nice.The man had a 40 Mercury tiller onit


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Cool, did you get a picture? I wonder how he had his rigged? BTW, where are you located?


----------



## reedjj

How wide is it? I know its plenty big but just curious as to the actual floor width! Pics look like its around 52-54 inches.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Very close Reed,
52" width over all, 
50" to frame knees.

It has a side depth of 20" (22" flare)
Transom height is 20"

75" beam and LOA is 20'
specs say 375 lbs, not verified but seems reasonable.
Jerry


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman

thanks for the stats on your beetle...

Just noticed you were from Hudson... I used to live right down 19 from you in New Port Richey right off SR 52 / 19... I moved back to PA in 2007

Man i miss being down there!

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

A little more progress today, got two coats of metal primer on it.




Tomorrow, I'll get started with the bottom paint then it will be time to turn it back over.


----------



## JonBoatfever

Looks great. Any updates?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Workinonit.....man, you guys are tough  
Got most of the bottom painted up to the gun'ls 





As soon an this dries, I will turn it back over and get on with some serious stuff.





It has taken much longer than I expected to get to this point, but I resisted cutting corners.





Plenty of length for a few Tin Boat Decals





Never try to tape an edge that has been welded, ya just can't get it sharp.




Try to tape on one side of a welded seam or the other, where it is flatter.....duh
Gun'ls will be white as the bottom.


----------



## hotshotinn

How you setting up your boat?Its a giant


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

HSTinn, it will have a full size Center Console with a tower over it. Leaning post behind the console with a bait well.
Full deck from the front, back to the bait well (near the center fore and aft). 
Small 4X4 foot well with a 4' wide seat at deck height behind that. Decked from the seat back to the transom. 
DP deck height will be 2" below the rail, front to back if I can afford it.
(at 20" deep, that should be plenty for storage, fuel, batteries, etc.)....That's the plan


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman

oh nice! like that color...

looks good... and no, you can't get a straight line on a weld, I have quite a few spots like that

but you know what, it'll most likely not be noticed by anyone else!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thx Zombie, but I will fix!


----------



## mmf

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Happy 4th everyone
> Yesterday I built an "A Frame" to turn the boat over so I can pressure wash, repair, and paint the bottom. It was a struggle!
> But done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMF I have almost all of those nasty Galv bolts replaced now, 6 to go and all done.
> Today is pressure wash day....Jerry



good going ol boy, that boat is looking good, keep up the work, just take your time


----------



## reedjj

I ran across this the other day, I think this is what you are describing.

https://www.bimiteetop.com/models_consolemount4x5.html


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Nice find Reed, this is a very clever and lightweight solution for a "T" top.
What I have in mind is bigger and "all aluminum" similar to the Southport 26.
https://www.saltwatersportsman.com/boats/boat-reviews/southport-26-center-console-0
Smaller than the one on the 26 (around 4X4, 6' high) and without the T top since I have a Bimini already.
I want to be able to flats fish or go near shore if I want to.
The Devil's in the details as they say.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

A little progess, got her flipped back over yesterday. 
Me and Mr Wire Brush were very busy, after 3 hrs of work she is ready for metal primer on the inside.
Next is get the console fab'd up, the motor in the shop, and get it rigged.


----------



## JonBoatfever

Nice, keep us updated


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

After wire brushing and vacuuming, I noticed that there were a lot of dead leaves stuck in the
ribs, so out came the air compressor! I must have blown a bushel basket full out of all the nooks 
and crannies. After a final cleaning, I got started with the metal primer and a small diameter roller.
I was able to work the roller in the space between the ribs and the bottom. Here are a few pics.


----------



## hotshotinn

that boat is a giant =D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

You know it! I'm tired of cleanin' an paintn'


----------



## flatboat

nice color.. looks good . thats a lot of boat there.


----------



## reedjj

whats next? floor? You might have already said, but are you going with aluminum for the floor? Closed cell foam under it?


----------



## mmf

paint looks great, what brand and kind of paint are you using?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

reedjj said:


> whats next? floor? You might have already said, but are you going with aluminum for the floor? Closed cell foam under it?


Yep, Aluminum floor and a console are next. I did get all the twist out so she's pretty straight.
I got an ok deal on a manual CMC Jack Plate, and as soon as I get the motor in to be checked
out I'll have them rig it. Closed cell Foam will be in there somewhere.Thanks for looking.


mmf said:


> paint looks great, what brand and kind of paint are you using?


Thanks, Even though some members are having issues with Rustoleum, I went with their Marine Paint.
After carefully reading all the fine print on the cans, I was comfortable with it. (I used to work at Lowes
in the paint dept) The key to a good paint job is about 90% prep. We will see if it holds up to salt water.


----------



## Anonymous

I can see this is going to be another one of the great builds. 

I once owned an 18' that I thought was too big. 
20' is HUGE.


----------



## bulldog

Looks great so far!!


----------



## hotshotinn

I would like one of those 20 footers with a 115hp tiller steer jet motors onit =D>


----------



## mmf

Jonboat Jerry said:


> reedjj said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats next? floor? You might have already said, but are you going with aluminum for the floor? Closed cell foam under it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Aluminum floor and a console are next. I did get all the twist out so she's pretty straight.
> I got an ok deal on a manual CMC Jack Plate, and as soon as I get the motor in to be checked
> out I'll have them rig it. Closed cell Foam will be in there somewhere.Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> mmf said:
> 
> 
> 
> paint looks great, what brand and kind of paint are you using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Even though some members are having issues with Rustoleum, I went with their Marine Paint.
> After carefully reading all the fine print on the cans, I was comfortable with it. (I used to work at Lowes
> in the paint dept) The key to a good paint job is about 90% prep. We will see if it holds up to salt water.
Click to expand...


shoot, I like rustoleum paint and I always have good results with it, I even paint my restored Mercury's with it too (black) and get some very nice looking paint jobs( I think) for rustoleum.


----------



## Dragonman

Dang, That is some nice looking motor paint. Great Job!!!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

I think so too! Beautiful paint job! Those Mercs. look brand new. =D>


----------



## reedjj

Jonboat Jerry said:


> I think so too! Beautiful paint job! Those Mercs. look brand new. =D>



+1


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

I have two quotes out for the console and should hear something back by tomorrow (Monday)
Started on the framework using 2X2 Alum extrusions and 3/16 alum rivets. Hope to find someone
here that has a tig welder. That rivet gun is giving me a workout.

The attachment to the front deck





The foot well for the console looking aft





The foot well looking forward, the black line on the top of the foot well is where the console will attach


----------



## JonBoatfever

Nice!!


----------



## Spook

diggin it , cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

I got a few more licks in this week.
Here is the rear bulkhead looking forward.





Just ahead of the orig rear seat is the foot well for the rear seating area.





Here is the whole thing. The tops of these boxes and the rear bulkhead are at deck level 





I'm using a small Laser and an old fashion string t keep it all straight.
You can just barely see the line on the gunwale that is the target for the flush deck.
Now I just have to fill in between


----------



## huntinfool

I have a 16' Lowe and I really like it, but I would REALLY like one that is 20'!!!! That would be great for all the room. I will be watching this project to see how it goes.


----------



## mmf

Looking good Jonboat Jerry, I can't see in the pix how the square tubing is attached in your framework, some kind of bracket? Is the whole boat going to be a raised platform? Keep up your very neat job! You did an excellent job painting!


----------



## mmf

What's going on? Too busy to post ain't ya? What I really hate is when the "old nag" comes up with a honey-do list when you are wide open making progress  [-X


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hi Mike? sorry I didn't include any detail.
The first connector is a Capri Clip which is used in shear load





The other is a castle Clip that is in compression





Here are the parts





Here is the progress I made today










Posting as you comented HA HA


----------



## Dragonman

Really nice aluminum work!!


----------



## mmf

LOOKING GOOD MAN! THAT BOAT IS GOING TO LOOK LIKE A NEW ONE WHEN YOU GET THRU! EXCELLENT WORKMANSHIP!


----------



## topojones

Bro, that rough in is coming along nicely. Can't wait to see how that deck looks.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thanks guys, it's a work in progress. Thanks for looking


----------



## hotshotinn

you makeing that boat with a full deck init?That boat is a giant


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Yep, the only break will be the center console with a bimini and the seating area behind it. 
The going is slow now due to the heat, but I'm keeping at it......Jerry


----------



## benjineer

Wow! Very nice. I don't think you'll have to worry about it ever twisting again. Where did you get those brackets/clips? I chopped and drilled angle to make brackets, but that looks much easier.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Your way is cheaper Benji. The Castle Clips are .89 ea. item #61101 at Lowes Land
The Capri Clips are 5.46 (pkg of 10) item #64422 at LL.
The packaging has Eastern Metal Supply on it so they may be a better/cheaper source.
You are right about it being easier, but I'm paying a price for it. Thanks for looking...Jerry


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

I'm also selling this center console, see the "FOR SALE" section


----------



## JonBoatfever

Looks great! Why are you selling the console?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

The console I'm working on is full sized for Porta Poti and storage. I fish the Gulf and the flats so I need something bigger.


----------



## JonBoatfever

Ohh, nice!


----------



## reedjj

Is the floor of the boat going to be flush with the gunnels and with storage underneath? The leaning post/seat and console mounted on top of that with a step down inside the console to the porta potty/cassette Toilet?

I thought I knew what you were talking about but now Im confused. Could you post a pic of an example of a boat rigged out similar to your design?

Im picturing something like this....


----------



## reedjj

But of course with the CC that has a portapotty like this....


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

That's very very close Reed. Everything is correct from the leaning post forward. Even the cooler/seat in the front.
Since my boat is longer, I can include a 3 x 3 foot well in the deck behind the leaning post and install the bait well there. 
A seat cushion and backrest will go on the on the back edge. Pedestal seat on the bow and the stern and that's it.
Where did you find that picture, that's a great looking rig! 8)


----------



## reedjj

You said you fished the flats in the gulf, and in trying to get an idea of what kind of boats they use for that I just googled Texas Gulf flats boats and the Shallow Sport website was what I saw. It was what I was picturing your build looking similar too.

Here it is.. https://www.shallowsportboats.com/

Maybe you can get a few more ideas... They have a couple models that are in the 18-21 foot range.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Wow, those are all nice boats. The modified V comes the closest to where I'm going. Light enough for the flats , but 
big enough for the bay. Complete with full center console, porta potie, leaning post, but mine will have a bimini
instead of the T top. Found this item on craigs list that I need.  
https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/2515915964.html


----------



## mmf

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Wow, those are all nice boats. The modified V comes the closest to where I'm going. Light enough for the flats , but
> big enough for the bay. Complete with full center console, porta potie, leaning post, but mine will have a bimini
> instead of the T top. Found this item on craigs list that I need.
> https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/2515915964.html


there is a guy that advertizes on craigslist Charlotte but has "wfl" as the city, (west florida?)...anyway his are $395, here is the link: https://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/2511758510.html


----------



## mmf

Johnboat Jerry, have you ever fished the oil rigs close to Cocodrie Bay? Killer speckeled sea trout when it ain't too rough! :wink:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

mmf said:


> there is a guy that advertizes on craigslist Charlotte but has "wfl" as the city, (west florida?)...anyway his are $395, here is the link: https://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/2511758510.html


I saw that one too, but Charlote, Fla is about 2 1/2 hrs south of here. The one in Tampa just sold.
There is a huge marine salvage yard in Largo that has a leaning post that looks good.



mmf said:


> Johnboat Jerry, have you ever fished the oil rigs close to Cocodrie Bay? Killer speckeled sea trout when it ain't too rough! :wink:


 Never got that far over fishing but it looks like a good place to charter someday....Jerry

Back to the boat, ran out of aluminum and rivets. Ordered The fuel tank (Moller 27 Gal below deck) and hardware for for
connecting. Still waiting on the console. I hope this all arrives this week. [-o<


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Starting to mock up the console.


----------



## cooter brown

Very nice build! Can't wait to see how it turns out. Can you tell me exactly what type of aluminum tubing that is?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Cooter, you bet! It's a common 2X2 box used to make screen porches so common here in Florida.
It can be found in Lowes, Home Depot, and a host of other places I'm sure.
It is probably over kill, but it is readily available here. The sheet used in the console is 1/8 thick 
T6061 (over kill again)....Jerry


----------



## mmf

Jerry, boat is looking good man. I meant to ask you, after the rustoleum primer you used has had some time to dry now, is it pretty hard? that is, does it skin up easily? Just curious as I have never used their latex base aluminum primer before but it looks great on yours!.... :?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

The Latex based primer is durable, but I think the oil based primer is a little better. 
I walk around on the inside working on it, and it shows no sign of scuffing or wear.
If I move a heavy piece of metal over a rib section, it is possible to scrape or gouge
through it. The areas that have a top coat applied over the primer are tough as nails
so the latex primer bonds very well and it's easy to work with.
Over all, I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Getting down to the expensive stuff now.
Made two dry storage lockers for the back, out of storage bins from Lowes. They were too tall
so I cut them on the table saw about 3" around the top. Put the bottoms inside the tops and pop
riveted to the correct height.









Assembling all the pieces, the orange tank is for fresh/not potable water washdown
Outside of the console is primed




Leaning post checked for fit. 36" cooler will fit underneath




Bait well in it's location




Reedjj, MMF, this should fill in the blanks a little better.


----------



## hyzerbomber

Is there going to be a shower in that center console?  

Just kidding this project is blowing my mind! Great work. Framing looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LOWEBIGJON

NICE RIG..


----------



## mmf

OK Jerry, breaks over, time for you to get to decking!.......just kidding! It's looking very nice! :wink:
PS.....man, you could HIDE a lot of fish inside that center console!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

hyzerbomber said:


> Is there going to be a shower in that center console?
> Just kidding this project is blowing my mind! Great work. Framing looks absolutely beautiful.





LOWEBIGJON said:


> NICE RIG..


Thanks for the comments guys, hmmmm....shower!


mmf said:


> OK Jerry, breaks over, time for you to get to decking!.......just kidding! It's looking very nice! :wink:
> PS.....man, you could HIDE a lot of fish inside that center console!


10-4 on the decking Mike. Hurricane coming up from the south,  so I have to get this thing
covered up, out from under the house, and out on the lift in back pronto!


----------



## reedjj

C'mon get to work...We want to see this thing!


----------



## mmf

Bummer on the hurricane, I hope it misses you!!!!


----------



## HOUSE

This boat build is wild. I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Ordered 2 sheets 4 x 10 x 1/16 of D.P. today for the decking. Should be delivered in a couple of days.
Mocking up trolling motor location




Bait well roughed in




No Clamps! Everything riveted in!




The back of the bus




Got to get that door installed tomorrow


----------



## 79Stroker

wow, thats coming along very nicely


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thanks for looking guys


79Stroker said:


> wow, thats coming along very nicely


Thanks Stroker, it's a work in progress  


mmf said:


> Bummer on the hurricane, I hope it misses you!!!!


We got lucky on this one......Looks like the hurricane is coming up your side Reed!


----------



## reedjj

Yea, I kno! Not looking fwd to my weekend getting ruined....Funny thing is I found out about it reading this thread.. As soon as its relatively safe...maybe Sat afternoon or Sun Morning I'm going to take advantage of the heavy rains and storm surge to see how far upstream Black Creek North fork I can get! 

Maybe I will find me a few stray kayaks or even a canoe..LOL!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Here is this weeks effort,
Got the console painted




Got the door on




Started the decking, got the bait well located. Blue tape is where the hatches are.




Paper on the console door is to protect against dings.




nother view


----------



## 79Stroker

im addicted to your build, boats looking great


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

79Stroker said:


> im addicted to your build, boats looking great


Thanks for looking Stroker, she's a work in progress.
Hope to get the motor checked out next week and if it's good to go, I'll get it rigged and
in the water.


----------



## mmf

Lookin good Jerry! Glad you missed the hurricane too! Irene winds blew steady here all day today.


----------



## Mojo^

On the 2" square tubing you used to attach the framing to the hull; did you simply clamp it to the hull and it formed to the contour or did you have to form it separately in a jig of some sort?


----------



## olbrazosDon

Jerry, I have been watching your progression of the modification of your boat. By the way very good looking, well thought out. You posted that you ordered 1/16" DP sheets of aluminum for decking. I am wondering if the 1/16" plate is thick enough. I have an Alumacraft 1448 that I want to put a front deck on and I was concerned with the thickness of plate that I would use. Your comments would bee appreaciated.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

mmf said:


> Lookin good Jerry! Glad you missed the hurricane too! Irene winds blew steady here all day today.


We had higher tides due to wind, but those pics from the east coast look scarry! :shock: 



Mojo^ said:


> On the 2" square tubing you used to attach the framing to the hull; did you simply clamp it to the hull and it formed to the contour or did you have to form it separately in a jig of some sort?


Mojo, the tubing on the side is 1x2 "C" shaped which makes it bendable. Starting at the bow, I just 
kept adding clamps every few feet until it fit the line I had marked earlier. Bolted in place with
Stainless Steel screws and Nyloc nuts at 1ft spacing.








olbrazosDon said:


> Jerry, I have been watching your progression of the modification of your boat. By the way very good looking, well thought out. You posted that you ordered 1/16" DP sheets of aluminum for decking. I am wondering if the 1/16" plate is thick enough. I have an Alumacraft 1448 that I want to put a front deck on and I was concerned with the thickness of plate that I would use. Your comments would bee appreaciated.


Don, The 1/16" DP is more flexible and requires more bracing than the 1/8 DP, but it is also lighter.
The square tubing that is being used for bracing is very light and stiff.
Weight is the enemy with small boats and that console is 4 sheets of 1/8 aluminum, each weighing about 25 lbs so I have lost 100 lbs of capacity.

Here is a link to photobucket where there are a few more pics.
https://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg261/JerrySweet/
Thanks for looking and asking questions.....Jerry


----------



## Busbey

boat looks frikin awesome!

small request.. could you take a few close up shots of your paint job? want to see how the finish looks when using a roller. i am still contemplation using a spray gun for a smooth finish.


----------



## mmf

Busbey, I think you get a lot more paint attached to the surface with a roller and the finish looks great if you use the white fine foam "professional" rollers, just my thought.


----------



## Busbey

i agree about getting more paint on the surface. also, with the paint suggested, would i use a clear coat? is there any wet sanding involved?

what i want to see is an up close shot of the texture it leaves though. kinda like this.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Busbey said:


> i agree about getting more paint on the surface. also, with the paint suggested, would i use a clear coat? is there any wet sanding involved?
> 
> what i want to see is an up close shot of the texture it leaves though. kinda like this.



Busbey, sorry to take so long getting back to your question. I just took these a few minutes ago. The roller had a 3/8 nap 
which makes a slight pebble effect. For a smoother finish, use the foam "pro" roller.
For a mirror finish as in your photo, spray it. Spraying will involve multiple coats with wet sanding in between though.


----------



## Busbey

Jerry, thanks! now i am in search of the "pro" roller for a comparison. yours looks great. i wasn't trying to get the mirror finish too much. 

did you wet-sand it at all? i plan on either sanding down the paint to rough it up or continuing to take it all off to the bare aluminum. here are my thoughts, fix whats wrong please. 

if bare aluminum, use self etching primer lightly > 
rustoleum aluminum primer 2 coats >
wetsand? 
2 coats of preferred color rustoleum topside paint >
wetsand?
1 final coat of rustoleum topside paint>
clear-coat of sort?

for the bottom of the boat, should i use something else over the primer? what if i want to keep it the primer grey color? would that rustoleum aluminum primer be good for UV protection and not chip and flake off?

a serious THANK YOU for your help.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Glad to help Busbey....that's what this website is all about.

The boat was pressure washed inside and out to get the dirt off
Wire brushed inside and out to get the loose paint off
Surface was wiped down with alcohol and a clean rag.
1 liberal coat of primer on the bottom
2 coats of white on the bottom
2 coats of navy blue on the sides
flipped over
1 coat of primer on the inside
2 coats of white on the gunnels
The console has 2 coats also. 
There was no sanding, if I made a mistake painting (runs and such), I wiped it off and redid it. 

There are no UV inhibitors in the primer, it is a bonding agent between the finish coat and the boat.
If you want the grey finish, then a Gloss grey topcoat (has UV protection) is the ticket.


----------



## Busbey

good deal. going to get going on this soon. all i need is a day of sanding on the boat. next morning, clean with alcohol and start rolling the paint. how much time should i wait between coats? i may need to get up early in the morning to do this depending. i only have Saturday and Sundays to work.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Busbey said:


> good deal. going to get going on this soon. all i need is a day of sanding on the boat. next morning, clean with alcohol and start rolling the paint. how much time should i wait between coats? i may need to get up early in the morning to do this depending. i only have Saturday and Sundays to work.


I forgot to mention that lacquer thinner is a good cleaner too and probably cheaper than alcohol.
Read all of the directions on the can and follow them religiously.


----------



## whistler

Busbey said:


> .................
> if bare aluminum, use self etching primer lightly >
> rustoleum aluminum primer 2 coats >
> wetsand?
> 2 coats of preferred color rustoleum topside paint >
> wetsand?
> 1 final coat of rustoleum topside paint>
> clear-coat of sort?
> 
> for the bottom of the boat, should i use something else over the primer? what if i want to keep it the primer grey color? would that rustoleum aluminum primer be good for UV protection and not chip and flake off?
> 
> a serious THANK YOU for your help.



Busbey, Don't want to get between you and Jonboat Jerry or your preferred was of doing something. I spoke with the Rustoleum Customer Service the other day about this topic. They said no sanding was needed between coats of paint if previous coat was not over a week old. If previous coat was over a week since applied they would rough it up a little. Just trying to save you some work or you might give them a call to double check. I guess I don't like to use sand paper very much if I don't need too! :wink:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

No worry Whistler, I don't like sanding either.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Todays effort
Checking for fit




marking the trim line for a bracket




drilling a bracket


----------



## JonBoatfever

looks good, any updates?


----------



## mmf

Hey Jerry, I thought I used a lot of rivets on my diamondplate but I bet you have surpassed my number just on your framework! It's really looking good too! Are you going to cut the diamondplate with a handsaw? If so, thought I would give you my findings at least my experience doing it.....I tried using a carbide tipped blade at first but it gave me a very rough cut edge and it was hard to guide correctly for me, that's when I tried the fine tooth plywood blade which gave a much better cut and much more easy to guide, the only negative was having to pick the aluminum out between the teeth occasionally. I used a dental pick for this, and you must oil the blade alot. You can tell when it's time to pick the blade because it will stop cutting good and you will feel drag on the saw. It is very time comsuming cutting the aluminum too as you can't afford to make a mistake, as I measured and re-measured several times before I took the plunge! I hope this goes well for you! Keep up the great work ol-boy!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

JonBoatfever said:


> looks good, any updates?


Hey Fever, The fuel tank fill and vent fittings are plumbed and the tank is decked over.
Now I can mount the leaning post on the decking. Still have to connect the fuel supply line
to the water separator in the back.
I'm beginning to deck in portions of the boat that won't be accessed.



mmf said:


> Hey Jerry, I thought I used a lot of rivets on my diamondplate but I bet you have surpassed my number just on your framework! It's really looking good too! Are you going to cut the diamondplate with a handsaw? If so, thought I would give you my findings at least my experience doing it.....I tried using a carbide tipped blade at first but it gave me a very rough cut edge and it was hard to guide correctly for me, that's when I tried the fine tooth plywood blade which gave a much better cut and much more easy to guide, the only negative was having to pick the aluminum out between the teeth occasionally. I used a dental pick for this, and you must oil the blade alot. You can tell when it's time to pick the blade because it will stop cutting good and you will feel drag on the saw. It is very time comsuming cutting the aluminum too as you can't afford to make a mistake, as I measured and re-measured several times before I took the plunge! I hope this goes well for you! Keep up the great work ol-boy!


I have a skill saw with a fine cabinet grade carbide blade that is the "go to" for cutting the larger sheets of DP (4 x 10)
For slicing up the box framing or angle I have a compound miter saw with a 10 inch 80 tooth cabinet grade carbide blade also.
For cutting the smaller DP for hatches etc. I use my B&D table saw with a 10 inch 80 tooth cabinet grade carbide blade.
I'm sure that after this project is done I will have to replace all of them since they will be trashed, but in the mean time, they sure make life easy. You are right Mike about measure, measure, measure, then cut. I also use a T bevel to check an angle and transfer it to the miter saw.
Slow progress now, can't find hinges and hatch pulls locally.
Thanks for looking guys, I hope to get some pics up later today.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Got more licks in today.  
Fuel fill and vent




Two new hatches




right side DP going in




front deck




as soon as I can get the steering installed, I can bolt the leaning post down.


----------



## mmf

Good gosh almighty, ain't it PURTY! Clean as a PEN TOO! The more you do the better it looks!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thanks Mike, You were asking about the number of rivets a while back 
and I did a quick general estimate at about 2,000. Got to figure out hatches,
anchor storage, and TM arrangement for the front next. Finish the console too!


----------



## olbrazosDon

Two questions for you Jerry.

1 is the bracing for the floor already painted

2 what year is your vw bug


----------



## Derek

Wow, your boat looks awesome. Very clean, professional looking work. Have you figured out what you are doing for a motor yet?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

olbrazosDon said:


> Two questions for you Jerry.
> 1 is the bracing for the floor already painted
> 2 what year is your vw bug


Yes Don, It is 2x2 aluminum box used for screen porches. Comes with a nice baked white enamel finish.
The "Stuka" is a '73 standard bug (whats left of it). It is stripped inside, very light and very fast. Here is a link to 
Photobucket. https://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg261/JerrySweet/Stuka/



Derek said:


> Wow, your boat looks awesome. Very clean, professional looking work. Have you figured out what you are doing for a motor yet?


Thank you Derek, I have a 50 Evenrude laying on the floor in the garage, that I'm praying will check out ok. [-o< 
Currently, I'm stalled figuring out the front deck layout for the TM, Anchor Roller/storage, seat, and hatches.
Thanks for looking guys......Jerry


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Well the deck layout is starting to come together.
Here are my two "Speed Bumps" for today, the mount for the anchor roller and the Trolling Motor.
Picked up a 10' stick of 2X2 angle at lowes land and started slicing.










Cut 4, 6" sections of angle




stack them together to form a box 









used 2, 12" sections for each side of the TM......Checking the wedge of the bracket




rivet the bracket




Check for fit and duplicate for the other side




the back of the anchor bracket




Back of the TM bracket




Back of the TM bracket




Clean deck again


----------



## JonBoatfever

thats awesome!!


----------



## mmf

Lookin good Jerry, can't wait to see the whole deck sheeted!


----------



## spotco2

This build is looking amazing.

Beautiful craftsmanship with the aluminum.


----------



## jonmac3569

Very impressive, looking really good!


----------



## Daddio

This is a truly a remarkable project and I have really enjoyed watching your progress. My sons and I are considering a project boat and we would like to frame out the deck similar to the way you have done it with the 2x2 aluminum. I keep looking at all of your photos and there are two things I can't figure out. (1)Can you tell me what you used for the perimeter of the frame? More specifically, the curved pieces that run down both sides of the inner hull. (2)How did you attach it to the inside of the hull?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thanks for looking and the comments guys.


Daddio said:


> This is a truly a remarkable project and I have really enjoyed watching your progress. My sons and I are considering a project boat and we would like to frame out the deck similar to the way you have done it with the 2x2 aluminum. I keep looking at all of your photos and there are two things I can't figure out. (1)Can you tell me what you used for the perimeter of the frame? More specifically, the curved pieces that run down both sides of the inner hull. (2)How did you attach it to the inside of the hull?


Sure Dadio,
First I marked off a line on the inside from the front to the back using a short piece of 2x4 (looked about right).
Here are a few pics for clarity.
The aluminum is a 1X2 "C" section 10' long which I marked at 1' intervals and drilled out the holes before starting.




The 1X2 is just flexible enough to force, starting from the front, into position along the line with some clamps.




Looking to the front




looking aft, you can see the nyoc nuts between the deck beams




The holes in the "C" section are now a guide to drill from the inside out. I fastened with Stainless Steel 4-40 X1 1/2 screws
with Nyloc nuts.




Hope this helps Dadio, get some Tin and get started, it's a great project for those boys too!


----------



## LMBDave

REALLY cool conversions so far...but lets see some pics of that bug!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Here you go...enjoy!  
https://www.youtube.com/user/SEEVWTV#p/u/41/4M0cM4VBchk


----------



## mmf

You look like a good host on the video Jerry!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thanks Mike, The Videographer was pretty good and asked 
some intelligent questions, it was a very laid back interview. 
Back to boating.....


----------



## mmf

Calling Jerry......where are you? no post lately........... [-X


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Been busy as ....... I just ordered my last 4X10 sheet of diamond plate (that makes 3 total).
Got the fuel tank, water separator, and line plumbed back to the motor/transom.
I finally got some continuous hinges for the decking so I can finish what was cut out.
I picked up bilge pump kit and thru hull so that can be installed.
I got the console roof cut out and I'm working up the nerve to cut and bend the lexan for the windshield next. 2X4 sheet $50 at Lowes Land
I must stop to fish once in a while, I'm taking a USPS Safe boating class on tues evenings, and
I'm hacking hard to get this done! Safe Boating  
Anchor Hatch 





Again





Trolling motor battery boxes and fresh water tank





Fuel line to motor and bilge pump to be installed





House and start battery boxes to be installed





Access hatch for Fuel tank and shutoff valve





Fuel tank and shutoff valve


----------



## mmf

Looking great Jerry! I really like your anchor davit/hatch setup! I know going is slow when you are thinking and doing at the same time and do not want to make a mistake! I am slow anyway but working with the aluminum is very time consuming, I know.

Just had to pick at you a little bit, keep up the great work you are doing!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

No worry Mike, I need a push once in a while.


----------



## whistler

I know this is premature but do you plan on keeping all the aluminum shinny once finished! If so you just got another full time job you probably going to have to work into your already busy schedule.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

whistler said:


> I know this is premature but do you plan on keeping all the aluminum shinny once finished! If so you just got another full time job you probably going to have to work into your already busy schedule.


You're right Whistler! A lot of upkeep and a sunburned wazoo! :lol: I plan on painting it with white/grey Herculiner which can still be pretty bright here in Florida. I'll just have to hope for the best, and see how it works out. Thanks for looking. Jerry


----------



## whistler

Jonboat Jerry said:


> whistler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is premature but do you plan on keeping all the aluminum shinny once finished! If so you just got another full time job you probably going to have to work into your already busy schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right Whistler! A lot of upkeep and a sunburned wazoo! :lol: I plan on painting it with white/grey Herculiner which can still be pretty bright here in Florida. I'll just have to hope for the best, and see how it works out. Thanks for looking. Jerry
Click to expand...


Jonboat Jerry, I'm going to run a little off topic here but it all your fault! :wink: You mentioned Herculiner which is a Brand name. Have you used this specific product before and if so I presume you were happy with the results. You're planning on using it again! If you haven't used it before what did you base your decision on to go with Herculiner, vs. the many other brands of similar type products.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

whistler said:


> Jonboat Jerry, I'm going to run a little off topic here but it all your fault! :wink: You mentioned Herculiner which is a Brand name. Have you used this specific product before and if so I presume you were happy with the results. You're planning on using it again! If you haven't used it before what did you base your decision on to go with Herculiner, vs. the many other brands of similar type products.


Hi Whistler, Many people here in Florida, (air boaters and a bazillion 4X4's) are using it with few complaints.
It's on son's pick up and airboat and wears well. I watch the Jeep and airboat forums too.
There are users on this forum who have used it with good results. (search for posts)
It is readily available from most of the prolific Auto Stores around here and not too hard on the pocketbook.
Also is available in white and lite grey which is helpful in Fla. That's about it, hope that helps.....Jerry


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Yikes, Here it is, end of Sept, start of Oct and I'm still not in the water!
This weekend I sliced up that big piece of DP that was on the bow and 
added some hinges and hatches. Installed a small clamshell on the anchor hatch
to make space for the rope when the anchor was out. I know how everyone likes 
pics, so enjoy....Jerry 
Center hatch is for access to the fresh water tank





looking down from console




same, but with hatches open




starboard side




Here's that clamshell




again


----------



## mmf

WOW, looks great Jerry, are you cutting with a fine tooth wood blade? I had thought about buying an aluminum oxide blade at one time but never did..... 8)


----------



## reedjj

Hey Jerry,

I read a thread on here somewhere where someone had thier boat done with white lineX. They too were worried about it being too bright, Turns out it was no problem for them. Dont' worry about the white being too bright, Most glass boats are gloss white and dont blind anyone, so a textured white will be even easier on the eyes. 

I used Tuff coat on mine and it really cut down on the heat. Both Herculiner and Tuff coat are rubberized non skid and it really works good. I complained alot about the application of the Tuff coat but looking back now it really wasnt that bad. It was Just soo hot in late July and early Aug here that it made anything outdoors unbearable.

Herculiner doesn't require a primer like Tuff coat does so the application will be much easier.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

mmf said:


> WOW, looks great Jerry, are you cutting with a fine tooth wood blade? I had thought about buying an aluminum oxide blade at one time but never did..... 8)


Hi Mike, I'm using fine tooth (80 or better) Carbide Cabinet blades on all 3 saws. The aluminum is so soft that it's not an issue.
I always check, after making a cut, for heat buildup but so far everything stays reasonably cool. The flecks of aluminum 
coming off the blade are incendiary though, so I wear glasses. I'll replace the blades after the project is done.



reedjj said:


> Hey Jerry,
> 
> I read a thread on here somewhere where someone had thier boat done with white lineX. They too were worried about it being too bright, Turns out it was no problem for them. Dont' worry about the white being too bright, Most glass boats are gloss white and dont blind anyone, so a textured white will be even easier on the eyes.
> 
> I used Tuff coat on mine and it really cut down on the heat. Both Herculiner and Tuff coat are rubberized non skid and it really works good. I complained alot about the application of the Tuff coat but looking back now it really wasnt that bad. It was Just soo hot in late July and early Aug here that it made anything outdoors unbearable.
> 
> Herculiner doesn't require a primer like Tuff coat does so the application will be much easier.



Hey Reed, Thanks for the heads up on Herculiner and Tuff coat. It's always good to hear from someone that's had first hand experience with a product. Been a while.....are you still fishin the G3?
Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## V8_TITAN

best build of 2011 ??? anwyays, do you know when you plan to have this all finished ? also just curious why you put a fresh water tank on board ?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

V8_TITAN said:


> best build of 2011 ??? anwyays, do you know when you plan to have this all finished ? also just curious why you put a fresh water tank on board ?


Wow Titan, I didn't think it was that good, but thanks.

Every month, I keep saying "by the end of the month" and I under estimate the amount of work to be done, so
the latest guess is Oct 30. 

As for the FW Tank, the boat came with a very old gas tank that I didn't trust, but was serviceable after some cleaning. 
After catching a few slimy bloody fish, the deck gets pretty messed up. Plus there's the salt water all over the place.
I like to clean the boat during the down time on the way back in, so when we get to the dock there is less to be done.
Thanks for looking....Jerry


----------



## V8_TITAN

good idea, my girlfriends uncle took us to key west on his 30 foot scarab last month to go lobster diving, i have to admit it is nice to have freshwater to spray on things when you way out there.


Also forgot to ask, how much did you spend on the materials for the deck ? like the diamond plate, and the aluminum? square tubing ?


----------



## whistler

I too am interested in the 2X2 tubing but for another project. I checked the Lowes website locally but was unable to locate it. I switched to a Lowes in Fl. as you stated it was commonly used in Fl. but was still unable to locate it. Can you help me locate it with a part number or a direct link to Lowes or Home Depot? 


You also mentioned using an 80 tooth blade to cut the diamond plate. I probably asking a dumb question but is this for a circular saw. jig saw or saws all etc.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

whistler said:


> I too am interested in the 2X2 tubing but for another project. I checked the Lowes website locally but was unable to locate it. I switched to a Lowes in Fl. as you stated it was commonly used in Fl. but was still unable to locate it. Can you help me locate it with a part number or a direct link to Lowes or Home Depot?
> 
> You also mentioned using an 80 tooth blade to cut the diamond plate. I probably asking a dumb question but is this for a circular saw. jig saw or saws all etc.



Whistler,
Here is HD's info for EZ SCREEN https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202453633/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
Here is Lowes Land info for BERTHA https://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=56499-84974-47127&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=3035589&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1
Price should be around $30 for 10' stick and $25 for 8'.

I Have a Black&Decker Table saw (10" blade), a Porter Cable compound miter saw (10" blade), and
a Skill Saw (7" blade). All are 80 tooth, carbide tip. Hope this helps...Jerry


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

V8_TITAN said:


> good idea, my girlfriends uncle took us to key west on his 30 foot scarab last month to go lobster diving, i have to admit it is nice to have freshwater to spray on things when you way out there.
> Also forgot to ask, how much did you spend on the materials for the deck ? like the diamond plate, and the aluminum? square tubing ?


Titan, I will have 3 4X10X1/16 sheets of DP @$125 ea, 1 sheet of 4X10X1/8 @ $250 (for Console), 10-12 sticks of 2X2 square tubing @$30 ea., at least 20-30 pkgs of pop rivets @$5 ea. 10-12 pkgs of Capri clips @$5 ea. by the time it's done.
Total is probably north of $1600, but I'm sure my S.O. can tell you to the penny! :lol: 
This does not include the TM @$500, H.B 798ciSI @$700, VHF radio (left over from a previous boat), and all the hardware items steering wheel, breaker panel, batteries, fuel tank, wiring etc....... jerry


----------



## whistler

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Whistler,
> Here is HD's info for EZ SCREEN https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202453633/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> Here is Lowes Land info for BERTHA https://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=56499-84974-47127&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=3035589&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1
> Price should be around $30 for 10' stick and $25 for 8'.
> 
> I Have a Black&Decker Table saw (10" blade), a Porter Cable compound miter saw (10" blade), and
> a Skill Saw (7" blade). All are 80 tooth, carbide tip. Hope this helps...Jerry



Thanks for your quick response, an taking the time to look those up! None of the local stores carry the tubing.  I'll look around at some a little further away and maybe I can locate some. Now If I'd leave ya alone you could get something done! Thanks Again!


----------



## reedjj

Im still using the G3 I love it! It is exactly what I would have gone for if they made one! Maybe a bigger motor LOL. Im going to head out tomorrow morning to Nassau sound and Little Talbot Island for a little saltwater action.


----------



## Daddio

Jerry- First of all thanks for replying to my post on Sept 14. I did end up buying a 16' Lowe jon boat but it's fairly new and not much of a "project boat". The price for the boat trailer and bow mount trolling motor was so good I had to get it. A real steal! The boys and I are going to add some storage (framed out in aluminum like yours) and a live well so there will will be some work to do on it. I kind of hate to see you finish this project because i am enjoying watching your progress so much. Thanks again.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Daddio said:


> Jerry- First of all thanks for replying to my post on Sept 14. I did end up buying a 16' Lowe jon boat but it's fairly new and not much of a "project boat". The price for the boat trailer and bow mount trolling motor was so good I had to get it. A real steal! The boys and I are going to add some storage (framed out in aluminum like yours) and a live well so there will will be some work to do on it. I kind of hate to see you finish this project because i am enjoying watching your progress so much. Thanks again.


That's great news Daddio, congratulations on your new ride! (pics please)
Now you guys can go bend some rods and we will be looking forward to pics on your mod. =D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

I guess I better update this thread before someone comes nockin' on my door.
The DP arrived Tuesday, so I started hacking on the hatches. 
Got the Starboard side done and the Port side almost complete before I realized I hadn't taken any pics!  
Starboard side looking aft




again




Port side looking aft, last one to go




trial fit




back was bothering me so I moved to the table saw. Drilling the holes in the hatch. Trim strip for the hinge is on the right




drilling the trim strip




trial fit




riveting in the trim strip and the hatch




Done!  




Next is wiring and a windshield....anyone have a go at bending lexan?


----------



## fool4fish1226

Just wanted to say that I have been watching your build for sometime now and love the way it is turning out. Keep up the great work.


----------



## olbrazosDon

When I was building patio covers and carports out of aliminum "W" roof panels and extruded gutter recievers and fascia, I used an 80 tooth plywood carbide tipped blade and lots of wax.(on radial arm saw, shop pre-cuts and skillsaw, on-site cutting) That stick in a cardboard tube is best. It's bees wax and paraffin mixed. It lubricates the blade and reduces heat build up while cutting through the metal. Cuts like it was butter.

Great build, Jerry. I have been watching with great interest.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

fool4fish1226 said:


> Just wanted to say that I have been watching your build for sometime now and love the way it is turning out. Keep up the great work.


Thanks for the compliment Fish, There is so much weight, I just hope it floats!


olbrazosDon said:


> When I was building patio covers and carports out of aliminum "W" roof panels and extruded gutter recievers and fascia, I used an 80 tooth plywood carbide tipped blade and lots of wax.(on radial arm saw, shop pre-cuts and skillsaw, on-site cutting) That stick in a cardboard tube is best. It's bees wax and paraffin mixed. It lubricates the blade and reduces heat build up while cutting through the metal. Cuts like it was butter.
> 
> Great build, Jerry. I have been watching with great interest.


Nice tip Don......my Skill Saw loves you!


----------



## olbrazosDon

Let me know how it works for you, Jerry. It has been a long time since I did any of that kind of work. If you bought that screen room extrusion from a patio company they would be able to tell you where to get that lube stick, I'm sure. I built many a patio cover and screen room with that stuff back about 40 years ago.


----------



## mmf

Great looking work Jerry! I know you can't wait to finish and start fishin', me too, I am almost ready myself. Getting ready to get some rain from your direction here in NC


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

mmf said:


> Great looking work Jerry! I know you can't wait to finish and start fishin', me too, I am almost ready myself. Getting ready to get some rain from your direction here in NC


Yep, just had 3 days of it here, but used the down time to work on the boat. 
Sending "Good Weather" MOJO to you Mike! Happy Boating!


----------



## mmf

I like the way you can get to everything underneath the decking if you need to work on anything. It is looking great!


----------



## MacDaddy21

Howdy, I'm a new member here but have looked around here a lot for ideas for my boat. I was reading through your thread and saw you were thinking about using Herculiner over your aluminum deck. I was just going to give some insight on the experience I have had with Herculiner, which was not very good. I rolled the bed in my truck with 2 complete coats. Followed all the instructions on the can. Cleaned, scuffed, wipe down with Xylol, and then applied 3 extremely generous coats and let it cure without being driven or used for several days. I can't recall whether I bought 2 gallons or 3, but I think I bought 3. They were on sale at the auto store, and I had a friend who worked there, and he hooked me up with his employee discount. I got a great deal. The stuff looked AWESOME for 3-4 months. But, I use my truck extremely often, especially the bed for hauling. I buy steel fairly frequently as I build custom front/rear replacement bumpers and other truck/jeep/4x4 accessories or anything out of metal for fun when time allows. After a few trips, it was gouged out and gone in several places. Also, this Texas heat where I live gave it a hard time. The bed would get so hot, the Herculiner would get soft and mushy and would come up extremely easily. The sun also faded the black Herculiner and it just looks extremely patchy and bad now. The stuff I got and all the Herculiner I have seen is also very rough on your feet. I definitely wouldn't want to walk around on it barefoot when it is hot outside. Maybe I have just had a horrible experience, but I don't think that is necessarily the case, as very similar things have happened to several friends who did this as well. Their bed liners just thinned out much faster because they did not do as many coats.

Your boat is absolutely amazing, and I would hate for you to have the same experience I did with the Herculiner. I am very impressed by your build and will keep looking for updates.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

mmf said:


> I like the way you can get to everything underneath the decking if you need to work on anything. It is looking great!


Thanks Mike, it does have a lot of hinges and hatches. Should make it easier for the "Coasties" if I get inspected too.  



MacDaddy21 said:


> Howdy, I'm a new member here but have looked around here a lot for ideas for my boat. I was reading through your thread and saw you were thinking about using Herculiner over your aluminum deck. I was just going to give some insight on the experience I have had with Herculiner, which was not very good. I rolled the bed in my truck with 2 complete coats. Followed all the instructions on the can. Cleaned, scuffed, wipe down with Xylol, and then applied 3 extremely generous coats and let it cure without being driven or used for several days. I can't recall whether I bought 2 gallons or 3, but I think I bought 3. They were on sale at the auto store, and I had a friend who worked there, and he hooked me up with his employee discount. I got a great deal. The stuff looked AWESOME for 3-4 months. But, I use my truck extremely often, especially the bed for hauling. I buy steel fairly frequently as I build custom front/rear replacement bumpers and other truck/jeep/4x4 accessories or anything out of metal for fun when time allows. After a few trips, it was gouged out and gone in several places. Also, this Texas heat where I live gave it a hard time. The bed would get so hot, the Herculiner would get soft and mushy and would come up extremely easily. The sun also faded the black Herculiner and it just looks extremely patchy and bad now. The stuff I got and all the Herculiner I have seen is also very rough on your feet. I definitely wouldn't want to walk around on it barefoot when it is hot outside. Maybe I have just had a horrible experience, but I don't think that is necessarily the case, as very similar things have happened to several friends who did this as well. Their bed liners just thinned out much faster because they did not do as many coats.
> Your boat is absolutely amazing, and I would hate for you to have the same experience I did with the Herculiner. I am very impressed by your build and will keep looking for updates.


Thanks for looking and offering advise MacDaddy. It is really great when someone has 1st hand knowledge of a product and chimes in. I was planing on using Jasco as a scuffing agent and then applying either white or grey Herculiner. When the time comes, I will be sure to experiment with a smaller section. Thanks again. Jerry


----------



## Derek

Jonboat Jerry said:


> mmf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you can get to everything underneath the decking if you need to work on anything. It is looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike, it does have a lot of hinges and hatches. Should make it easier for the "Coasties" if I get inspected too.
Click to expand...


You mean your not going to be running drugs in you 20' flat bottom :roll: 

Looking great Jerry, I also like the fact that you can fully access the hull if needed. Your attention to the details on this project is what impresses me the most.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Derek said:


> Jonboat Jerry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you can get to everything underneath the decking if you need to work on anything. It is looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike, it does have a lot of hinges and hatches. Should make it easier for the "Coasties" if I get inspected too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean your not going to be running drugs in you 20' flat bottom :roll:
> 
> Looking great Jerry, I also like the fact that you can fully access the hull if needed. Your attention to the details on this project is what impresses me the most.
Click to expand...


Man, I don't even SMOKE! :lol: Thanks for the comment Derek. I've got so many hours into this project, I don't want to make a mistake!


----------



## mmf

Jerry, I hear what "Macdaddy21" says but there will be a lot of difference in "hauling steel"and "hauling ass" in my opinion...


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

mmf said:


> Jerry, I hear what "Macdaddy21" says but there will be a lot of difference in "hauling steel"and "hauling ass" in my opinion...


I hear what you are saying Mike. I'm hoping that Jasco prep and a lighter color will make a difference.
BTW, I checked with a Rhinoliner dealer in New Port Richey who gave me a verbal quote of $900 :shock: 
for a 20X6 deck.....don't think I'll be going that route. 
Like Dory said, "Just keep hacking....just keep hacking"


----------



## whistler

MacDaddy21 said:


> ...........I rolled the bed in my truck with 2 complete coats. Followed all the instructions on the can. Cleaned, scuffed, wipe down with Xylol, and then applied 3 extremely generous coats and let it cure without being driven or used for several days.............



Hey MacDaddy Your post seems to read you put 2 coats on then the next line you say you put 3 coats on! Am I reading something into it this or is it a typo!


----------



## MacDaddy21

My mistake, that was a typo. I did put 3 full coats on. I got an awesome discount on it and I wanted it to be thicker. Some of my buddies had gone the 1 gallon route on their trucks before I did mine, and it just didn't hold up.

Maybe it will be better on the diamond plate. The only experience I have using it on diamond plate was on a trailer I built for a customer a few years ago. It was a 20 ft gooseneck cattle trailer, and on the back "bumper step" I cut diamond plate to make the step all the way around the back of the trailer. Also, the cross members on the trailer frame had diamond plate on the flat side that was exposed inside the trailer. I rolled Herculiner on the bumper and on those 5 or 6 cross members, and then put the composite boards in. It looked great upon completion, but I haven't seen the trailer since so I couldn't say how it has held up over the years with all the cattle walking on it. 

The main thing about it that I don't like is the size of the rubber chunks inside. They are all pretty small, and when they are dry and hard, they don't feel good to me. If a picture would help I can post one up of the bed of my truck as it is now. I don't have a before and after unfortunately, but I can at least show how it has thinned out.


----------



## mmf

Jonboat Jerry said:


> mmf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry, I hear what "Macdaddy21" says but there will be a lot of difference in "hauling steel"and "hauling ass" in my opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> I hear what you are saying Mike. I'm hoping that Jasco prep and a lighter color will make a difference.
> BTW, I checked with a Rhinoliner dealer in New Port Richey who gave me a verbal quote of $900 :shock:
> for a 20X6 deck.....don't think I'll be going that route.
> Like Dory said, "Just keep hacking....just keep hacking"
Click to expand...


$900? WHOOO-WEE, ARE THEY CRAZY? You should have told them, "I don't have that much in the decking!"


----------



## donkey

hi new to site boat looks awsome it all comes down to free time and extra pocket change.i am building 14 foot lowe and i cant beleive the money invested allready and still no end in site keep up the good work =D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

mmf said:


> $900? WHOOO-WEE, ARE THEY CRAZY? You should have told them, "I don't have that much in the decking!"


I did mention that I originally bought the boat and motor for only $700. 


donkey said:


> hi new to site boat looks awsome it all comes down to free time and extra pocket change.i am building 14 foot lowe and i cant beleive the money invested allready and still no end in site keep up the good work =D>


Welcome to Tin Boats Donkey! Glad to hear from another Tin Builder. Be sure to fill out your profile so we can see where you are and post up some pictures of your project.


----------



## whistler

MacDaddy21 said:


> My mistake, that was a typo. I did put 3 full coats on. I got an awesome discount on it and I wanted it to be thicker. Some of my buddies had gone the 1 gallon route on their trucks before I did mine, and it just didn't hold up.



Kind of figured a typo, was just trying to figure out what might be going on as to why it didn't hold up for ya? Cause I'm thinking of doing one of the do it yourself liners. Don't want to hi-jack the thread as JJ has got a Great one going with lot's of participants! Good Luck!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Been doing lots of little stuff on the boat, but it all has to be done before it gets wet.
Here's the latest....enjoy
Added some Rod Holders. 





tip:Once you locate the pilot hole grab a holder and turn it upside down
flush on the deck. Then you can use it to line up your Hole Saw.




Nice flush fit




Front Deck




Bait well all plumbed in, shut off valve on left




Looking down at the transom, Baitwell pump on left, Black and Red connectors are for motor
battery.




Rear Deck




Electrical Panel




Again.....It's easy to get lost behind a panel, so I label everything.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Very clean work Jonboat!!!!! Your transformation is amazing can't wait to see the finished product. =D>


----------



## olbrazosDon

Jerry, 
Your boat is looking fantastic. I was wondering if you have cut anything useing the lube on the saw blade that I sugested? I am about to start my mod on a Alumicraft 14/48. I am interested to know if my solution still works. Did you buy your 2"X 2'' material as scrap or new lengths from the supplier and what was the cost? I may be wrong in asking about the price but I am tried for I drove from Dallas to Pascagoula, MS on Tuesday and back on Wensday this week and I am tired, Since we have had the drought this summer, I am anxious to do something to my boat and get back on the river, Any help would be apreaciated.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

fool4fish1226 said:


> Very clean work Jonboat!!!!! Your transformation is amazing can't wait to see the finished product. =D>


Thanks F4F, it is a struggle to keep it that way, and "Do Overs" can be costly, thanks for looking.  


olbrazosDon said:


> Jerry,
> Your boat is looking fantastic. I was wondering if you have cut anything useing the lube on the saw blade that I sugested? I am about to start my mod on a Alumicraft 14/48. I am interested to know if my solution still works. Did you buy your 2"X 2'' material as scrap or new lengths from the supplier and what was the cost? I may be wrong in asking about the price but I am tried for I drove from Dallas to Pascagoula, MS on Tuesday and back on Wensday this week and I am tired, Since we have had the drought this summer, I am anxious to do something to my boat and get back on the river, Any help would be apreaciated.


Don, I haven't been able to find the lube anywhere local. I have done some wood work projects in between work on the boat
and the blades still cut clean.......go figure.
All of the material on the boat was purchased new.
Here is HD's info for EZ SCREEN https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202453633/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
Here is Lowes Land info for BERTHA https://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=56499-84974-47127&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=3035589&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1
Price should be around $30 for 10' stick and $25 for 8'.
Just run a pipeline to the Dallas/Fort worth area, they seem to flood about twice each year. :wink:


----------



## reedjj

Your gonna need a nice big white igloo marine cooler that is the same width as the console. That red cooler has go tto go....LOL.... Been following since your first post and finally found something I don't like about your build hahaha...

Just incredible... We all cant wait to see it done and on the water.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

No Worry Reed.... I know the one you are talking about. The white one (100Qt) with the snap on seat cushion.  
It's $53 clams at wally world sans cushion. Just threw that one up there to check for fit.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Started to wire up the panel and it got "messy" with wires pretty quick.





So it needed some electrical risers. I cut some 1 1/4" plastic tubing at a 45 deg angle
on each end to make room for the pop rivets.




Making sure that the cuts line up for a long and short side




rivet on each end 




start bringing wires in, battery boxes are at bottom




clean again....ignition and gauges are next


----------



## JonBoatfever

That looks awesome! cant wait for the finished product. Very clean work


----------



## whistler

JJ this is a very large undertaking to say the least but your attention to the smallest details is what's making your build a step above! Thanks for taking the time an sharing it with us in this manner! Just give me a holler when you get her all complete and I'll bring mine down and you can start on it. Don't have to be quite a elaborate as yours as I'm up here in fresh water.................. :wink:


----------



## TNtroller

WOW! what a build. You have alot of talent and work in the boat, and it truly shows. Very nice work indeed. One question, why did you build the CC so tall? =D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

JonBoatfever said:


> That looks awesome! cant wait for the finished product. Very clean work


Thanks JBF...yep, I'm a confirmed "Neat Freak" 


whistler said:


> JJ this is a very large undertaking to say the least but your attention to the smallest details is what's making your build a step above! Thanks for taking the time an sharing it with us in this manner! Just give me a holler when you get her all complete and I'll bring mine down and you can start on it. Don't have to be quite a elaborate as yours as I'm up here in fresh water.................. :wink:


Thank you Whistler, I always try to think things thru and take a few pics to show the steps.
Hey, when you going to start on your tin?....time to get cookin. 


TNtroller said:


> WOW! what a build. You have alot of talent and work in the boat, and it truly shows. Very nice work indeed. One question, why did you build the CC so tall? =D>


I'm usually out on the water all day and fish shallow water (10'-2'), so I needed a place to get out of the weather and also a place for a Porta Pottie. I'm 6'3 and the G.F. is 6'.  Thanks for looking, and thank you all for the comments. Jerry


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Happy Halloween from 7222 Mako Dr.


----------



## bguy

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Happy Halloween from 7222 Mako Dr.


hello jerry, the boat wiring is looking great. i have been checking in and looking every few days. i also have to give 
you thumbs up on your halloween bug.. it to looks great!!! unigue!!! thanks for the invite over weeks back.
looking foward to seeing your boat floating.


----------



## Anonymous

I definitely admire your patience ! 

The 'wire sort & tuck' job ... awesome.


----------



## Brine

Great work. =D> 

Nice mod on the bug too :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

bguy said:


> hello jerry, the boat wiring is looking great. i have been checking in and looking every few days. i also have to give
> you thumbs up on your halloween bug.. it to looks great!!! unigue!!! thanks for the invite over weeks back.
> looking foward to seeing your boat floating.


Count on it Brian, I hope it floats!


That Robbie Guy said:


> I definitely admire your patience !
> The 'wire sort & tuck' job ... awesome.


Thanks Robbie, I picked that up in the Navy I think. 


Brine said:


> Great work. =D>
> Nice mod on the bug too :mrgreen:


Thanks Brine, I'm wishing I get the same enjoyment out of the BOAT!  
Thanks for the comments guys.

Here was today's Speed Bumps, Wiring up the voltmeter, fuel gauge and ignition....Just keep Hackin'


----------



## mmf

You are doing a great job on your wiring Jerry! I did not take time to do mine like I normally do on a project, (too much in a hurry to get to crappie fishing I guess!)

You are almost there! I wish I had your location to fish right now with alot of the coastal fish miagrating to Florida from up north. I really miss my salt water fishing! My family is from southern Alabama (Atmore) and it is very similar to your location, hot as the devil in summer and beautiful in winter!

Hurry up and get that boat done soyou canpost up some of those good eating salt water fish!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

mmf said:


> You are doing a great job on your wiring Jerry! I did not take time to do mine like I normally do on a project, (too much in a hurry to get to crappie fishing I guess!)
> You are almost there! I wish I had your location to fish right now with alot of the coastal fish miagrating to Florida from up north. I really miss my salt water fishing! My family is from southern Alabama (Atmore) and it is very similar to your location, hot as the devil in summer and beautiful in winter!
> Hurry up and get that boat done so you canpost up some of those good eating salt water fish!


Thanks Mike. Been fishing at least once a week now it's cooler, and the action is starting to get better on the flats.
Trout are still running undersize but getting closer to 20"  Yep, summers are brutal.
Time to get my motor in to see if its a motor or a boat anchor. Happy Boating....Jerry


----------



## whistler

JJ sorry for the abbrev. as I'm not much of at typing. Your electric board kind of look familiar???? With that trough running around the outside edge. I don't want to insult you with one of those WAG's so I'm going to ask. Is it what I think it is? If so I think that is the ultimate in the use of the new buzz word repurposing! =D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

whistler said:


> JJ sorry for the abbrev. as I'm not much of at typing. Your electric board kind of look familiar???? With that trough running around the outside edge. I don't want to insult you with one of those WAG's so I'm going to ask. Is it what I think it is? If so I think that is the ultimate in the use of the new buzz word repurposing! =D>


Ha Ha Whistler, sharp eye! Yep, it's a cutting board from Wally World! :lol: I picked up two, the other one is the dashboard
the steering wheel is on. (JJ or Jerry is fine....keep on hackin'  )


----------



## mmf

Jerry, I never did find your center console in the "for sale" section of this forum.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

mmf said:


> Jerry, I never did find your center console in the "for sale" section of this forum.


It was on a long time ago, for about 3 weeks. I did get some response but it would have taken $178 to
ship to Nebraska. I put it on Craig's list and a tin boater from Brooksville picked it up Tuesday. Hope you weren't 
interested in it. #-o


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Got the motor in the shop and it checked out ok, but did need a few parts from sitting to long. 
The day finally came when it was done and they needed the boat to rig it. I left the roof off of the console
to make it easier to work on. It's laying in the back of the boat.
Fortunately, they also had a spare trailer so after much lifting, cranking, and sweating it was on the trailer. 




The beam was so narrow it just barely fit,




It has come a very long way.


----------



## Ride_Klein

Amazing before and afters. What a great project with clean and well thought work. Thanks for documenting all of it so well.


----------



## HOUSE

I just looked at your mod again after a few weeks away and it turned out beautifully. Congratulations on a wonderful job, man! I really enjoyed all of the updates along the way.

-House


----------



## mmf

Jerry, you did an outstanding job on your project! Looks great and I really like the idea of the portable potty inside the console, it will be very handy when you "gotta go"!

Glad you posted the tubing information you used too, it will be very handy for others that tackle projects that want to go ALL aluminum instead of wood. I know you can't wait to get the motor on and go try it out, I only wish I had the great fall/wintertime weather you do in Florida, we must "suffer" here and bear the cold but we do occasionally get some good eating stripers and crappie in our colder weather.

Good luck to you brother and keep in touch with us here!
Your boat modifying buddy, Mike......


----------



## whistler

Unbelievable the before and after pic! With the fine detailed work you showed throughout this project & never hesitating to delve into any part of this rebuild I would have figured rigging a motor would be a piece of cake for you!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Ride_Klein said:


> Amazing before and afters. What a great project with clean and well thought work. Thanks for documenting all of it so well.


Thanks Ride Klein, this website and it's members provided a lot of ideas and inspiration.  


HOUSE said:


> I just looked at your mod again after a few weeks away and it turned out beautifully. Congratulations on a wonderful job, man! I really enjoyed all of the updates along the way.
> -House


Thank you House, got to get the roof and windshield on when I get it back but it's close to being done.  


mmf said:


> Jerry, you did an outstanding job on your project! Looks great and I really like the idea of the portable potty inside the console, it will be very handy when you "gotta go"!
> Glad you posted the tubing information you used too, it will be very handy for others that tackle projects that want to go ALL aluminum instead of wood. I know you can't wait to get the motor on and go try it out, I only wish I had the great fall/wintertime weather you do in Florida, we must "suffer" here and bear the cold but we do occasionally get some good eating stripers and crappie in our colder weather.Good luck to you brother and keep in touch with us here!
> Your boat modifying buddy, Mike......


Thanks Mike, I intend to stay active here, lots of good ideas and great people. Keep Hacking....Jerry  


whistler said:


> Unbelievable the before and after pic! With the fine detailed work you showed throughout this project & never hesitating to delve into any part of this rebuild I would have figured rigging a motor would be a piece of cake for you!


Hi Whistler, You give me too much credit! That 50 Evinrude weighs around 230 and it was all three of us could do to get it on the truck. As it turned out, they had to heat the bolts on the lower case to get it off and sheared one of them off.
I would have been in deep stuff.  Thanks for looking and commenting....Jerry


----------



## Firescooby

All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## knnymain

AMAZING... GREAT BUILD....DOES THE DIAMOND PLATE REFLECT MUCH SUN


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Firescooby said:


> All I can say is WOW!!





knnymain said:


> AMAZING... GREAT BUILD....DOES THE DIAMOND PLATE REFLECT MUCH SUN


About 90% is reflected. When it was on the trailer, I made the mistake of standing in the reflection. It was blinding
and very HOT! 8) I will have to take care of that. Thanks for looking and commenting guys. Happy Boating.


----------



## bguy

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Firescooby said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is WOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knnymain said:
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING... GREAT BUILD....DOES THE DIAMOND PLATE REFLECT MUCH SUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 90% is reflected. When it was on the trailer, I made the mistake of standing in the reflection. It was blinding
> and very HOT! 8) I will have to take care of that. Thanks for looking and commenting guys. Happy Boating.
Click to expand...

that boat looks awesome on that trailer, can wait to see in on water...looking foward for that moment... =D> 8)


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

bguy said:


> that boat looks awesome on that trailer, can wait to see in on water...looking foward for that moment... =D> 8)


Thanks Brian, I will definitely take the camera with me when we pick it up...Jerry


----------



## olbrazosDon

Wow, what a fantastic mod. I can't wait to see how it floats and hear about how it handles. Great work, Jerry! ! !


----------



## fool4fish1226

Great build =D> The boat is amazing and well though out can't wait to see her with some power hanging of the back.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

olbrazosDon said:


> Wow, what a fantastic mod. I can't wait to see how it floats and hear about how it handles. Great work, Jerry! ! !


Thanks Don, Those are the questions on my mind too! How does it float/leak, and handle. 
I don't think it will be an issue in 2' of water but we'll see.  


fool4fish1226 said:


> Great build =D> The boat is amazing and well though out can't wait to see her with some power hanging of the back.


Thanks F4F, I just got back from the marina. Should be ready by Wednesday, the motor is on and the steering is connected. 
Did you get dried out down there? Jerry


----------



## bobbyb

JJ
I've read the thread twice and am speechless =D> 
Congratulations on a very impressive build,

bobby


----------



## fool4fish1226

Jonboat thanks for asking. I just finished the "flood" repairs yesterday what a mess. Now I will get back to the boat. I have just few loose ends to tighten up and will post pictures as I go and again what a quality build.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

bobbyb said:


> JJ I've read the thread twice and am speechless =D>
> Congratulations on a very impressive build, bobby


Thanks for looking Bobby.


fool4fish1226 said:


> Jonboat thanks for asking. I just finished the "flood" repairs yesterday what a mess. Now I will get back to the boat. I have just few loose ends to tighten up and will post pictures as I go and again what a quality build.


Glad to hear things are on the mend.  
AlumaZilla is back home and hanging on the lift out back. I picked it up yesterday and had a fun trip back to the dock.
I discovered 1.) This boat will roll, but only to a point due to the flare in the sides. However, I can stand on the rail without
fear of rolling over (210lbs).
2.) This boat launches from idle to plane in about 4 seconds and it's a terrific experience! Since the weight is spread out
evenly fore and aft, the bow does not rise, the whole boat seems to horizontally levitate to plane.....quite a sensation! 
3.) It currently draws about 10 inches, perfect for the flats.
I know how you guys like pics, so here are a few.....Jerry


----------



## JonBoatfever

WOAH, that is amazing... im also jealus over you boat lift


----------



## JBooth

Wow! looks amazing! Great Job! =D>


----------



## bguy

=D> [email protected]@KS AWESOME!!! =D>


JBooth said:


> Wow! looks amazing! Great Job! =D>


----------



## Ride_Klein

A perfect perch for such a neat project.


----------



## olbrazosDon

That is one beautiful boat, Jerry! ! ! ! But when are we going to see it float? And another question is, does the boat roll or not roll? I was wondering since you said it rolled and then you said you could stand on the gunnel and it would not tip. ??? An outstanding mod that looks like it can stand up with your neighbors at the marina as far as looks and workmanship.


----------



## Brine

Looks great Jerry. I hope you see many a day on the water with it.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Ok =D> now it's time for fish pictures :fishing:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

JonBoatfever said:


> WOAH, that is amazing... im also jealus over you boat lift





Ride_Klein said:


> A perfect perch for such a neat project.


Thanks guys, The Boat Lift was one of the first things after the seawall and it's rated for 10,000LB.
Since the boat only weighs about 900LB it should not wear out anytime soon.  


bguy said:


> =D> [email protected]@KS AWESOME!!! =D>
> 
> 
> JBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! looks amazing! Great Job! =D>
Click to expand...

thanks Brian, Booth, Still a little to go.


olbrazosDon said:


> That is one beautiful boat, Jerry! ! ! ! But when are we going to see it float? And another question is, does the boat roll or not roll? I was wondering since you said it rolled and then you said you could stand on the gunnel and it would not tip. ??? An outstanding mod that looks like it can stand up with your neighbors at the marina as far as looks and workmanship.


As soon as I can get all the little details complete Don, I will get the G.F. to take some pics of the boat in the water.
I have a angle finder so we should be able to get a good idea of what's going on.


Brine said:


> Looks great Jerry. I hope you see many a day on the water with it.


Thank you Brine and thanks for being a Mod on a terrific website.  


fool4fish1226 said:


> Ok =D> now it's time for fish pictures :fishing:


Imworkinonit.......man you guys are tough!


----------



## bulldog

Absolutely amazing build. Congrats on your new toy.


----------



## Ride_Klein

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Thanks guys, The Boat Lift was one of the first things after the seawall and it's rated for 10,000LB.
> Since the boat only weighs about 900LB it should not wear out anytime soon.



If you have 9,100LB's of fish on that thing, you're going to be way over your limit.


----------



## whistler

JJ well I don't know why I'm asking this question that needs a reply as I'm sure he's (Jonboat Jerry) out on the water with his new rig! Don't know when he'll be back to shore! Who could blame him? =D> By looking at your lift I think I can see it's not the first time you've used that aluminum 2x2's from Lowes. I guess you just load up with that stuff every time you go in! :wink: Question for you please, Did you install an hour meter on your boat? If so give some details as to type, where mounted (hidden or on instrument panel) how wired as hot with key on etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## whistler

Well I must have guessed it right with my last post. The fish are biting and Jerry's enjoying the fruits of his labor! I guess we'll all be invited to a big Fish Fry at Jerry's? :wink:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

whistler said:


> JJ well I don't know why I'm asking this question that needs a reply as I'm sure he's (Jonboat Jerry) out on the water with his new rig! Don't know when he'll be back to shore! Who could blame him? =D> By looking at your lift I think I can see it's not the first time you've used that aluminum 2x2's from Lowes. I guess you just load up with that stuff every time you go in! :wink: Question for you please, Did you install an hour meter on your boat? If so give some details as to type, where mounted (hidden or on instrument panel) how wired as hot with key on etc. Thanks in advance.



Whistler, you are clairvoyant! Was thinking of an hour meter just yesterday. As soon as I get one,I will post pics.  
It will be wired in to the ignition between the "ON" post and ground. Details coming.

Worked on the windshield frame today, hope to complete by tomorrow. 

Man, I would love to have a fish fry for all the nice people I have met on this website. That would be just terrific! =D>
Maybe we can get something going here in Florida during the winter eh?


----------



## stumpjumper1

Hey Jerry its Ronnie from lutz, boat looks good. I have a question, who made the door on the console for you?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

stumpjumper1 said:


> Hey Jerry its Ronnie from lutz, boat looks good. I have a question, who made the door on the console for you?


Hey Ronnie, The door is from a Proline and was found at Quality Marine Surplus in Homosassa.
Here is the link https://www.qualitymarinesurplus.com The Proline boat company used to be in
Homosassa, but moved some time ago. Many of the parts they have are brand new.
Also, Don's Marine Salvage in Largo is probably closer to you. If you don't see what you are looking for,
check out their junk boat section since some are for parts. That place is fun just to walk through. 
Thanks for looking....Jerry


----------



## bulldog

Man this boat is awesome. Great job Jerry.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

bulldog said:


> Man this boat is awesome. Great job Jerry.


Thanks BullDog, it has been a very serious effort all along.

Today was windshield day. I used some 1X1 aluminum tubing for the posts, I notched the front two 
and had them welded so the front raked back 30 degrees. The rear posts I left alone but shortened
them slightly so they didn't look straight (boring). Here's the pics
bottom of the front frame





bottom of the rear frame




Here is everything mocked up. The blue tape is on the inside where the 3M5200 will squeeze out onto the 
Lexan. The protective tape has been removed from the inside. It was left on the outside.




Everything looks good to go so starting with the front, I ran a bead of 5200 down the center of the front 
posts and stuck it back in place. Pressing it down until it ran out the edges of the blue tape.
similar to replacing a auto windshield. Next were the two side windows that got the same treatment




carefully removed the tape from inside the front removed the over run and left a nice edge.
Here's everything all cleaned up.














Thanks for looking...Jerry


----------



## mmf

Boat looks great Jerry! Good luck using it fishing!


----------



## lowblazah

Awesome build. I like the cutting boards the most. I've been watching this build for a while...glad to see you are finally getting it wet!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

mmf said:


> Boat looks great Jerry! Good luck using it fishing!


Thanks Mike, I have tapped into a local fishing club to jump start the fishing effort. 


lowblazah said:


> Awesome build. I like the cutting boards the most. I've been watching this build for a while...glad to see you are finally getting it wet!


There is a lot of creative re-tasking on this website Lowblazah. Got to add the radio and FF/'ducer next. Then we will be seriously after the fish. Thanks for looking and commenting...Jerry


----------



## olbrazosDon

I found you another project boat to modify. I have pics

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/boa/2701592097.html

24' Flat Bottom Aluminum Center Console Boat (Graham, TX)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-11-14, 9:38AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am selling my flat bottom boat. To my knowledge this is the biggest flat bottom made. It has a diamond plate floor, spontoons, 115 Yamaha, Humminbird 597c with down image and GPS, 400 qt. yeti fish box, Tandem Axle Galvanized Trailer, VHF radio, and 40 gal fuel tank. This thing is a beast. We use it to transport our Polaris Ranger on hunting trips. You can put anything in this boat that you want. It is a great catfish fishing boat. Top speed is about 38 mph loaded or empty. It doesn't make any difference. We have taken it offshore snapper fishing 10-15 miles a few times. Motor probably has about 200-300 hours on it. It runs like a new one. The boat has a few scuffs and dings but it is in great shape. Asking $13,500. I will take $1000 off if I can keep the yeti fish box. Call or text 940-867-0625 Model: 2484 XH Custom Flat Engine: 1999 Yamaha 115 LOA: 26' Beam: 8'8" Sides: 31" Bottom: 84" Max H.P.: 300 Draft: 6"


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

olbrazosDon said:


> Jerry,
> I found you another project boat to modify.
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/boa/2701592097.html


Hey, that thing is good to go Don! It's just missing a few rod holders.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Getting closer everday =D> Jonboat is there going to be a T-Top, if I remember correctly there was mention of one.

Boat looks Amazing


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hi F4F, I learned the T tops are a huge drag (parachute) on fuel mileage, so I had to rethink that.
I came up with a Bimini which is lighter and folds up while running or not in use.
Way cheaper on the wallet too!  Kathy and I took a short spin yesterday out to Sea Pines #1
and back. It was lumpy going out with the wind on the nose but we enjoyed it anyway. 
The ride back in was better, but her observation was it needs seats with side support. I'll
be working on that one next.


----------



## whistler

Jonboat Jerry said:


> ............ Kathy and I took a short spin yesterday out to Sea Pines #1
> and back. It was lumpy going out with the wind on the nose but we enjoyed it anyway.
> The ride back in was better, but her observation was it needs seats with side support. I'll
> be working on that one next.




How long of a ride was that out and back Jonboat Jerry? What kind of water conditions etc.? Were you able to get a pretty good evaluation of everything thus far? My Jon is a rough ride if I get out on the OHIO during the Weekend traffic or a windy day. The way the Ohio River bends and such I can get in a calm section then the river makes a bend and all heck breaks loose. 
I posted over on the other thread about the aluminum Floors. Got any info on the different types of Aluminum for flooring as I'm looking into covering my ribs of my boat but needing more info. Not wanting to Hijack your thread lets post any info on the flooring over on that thread and leave this thread running true! Thanks Sir!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Whistler, Going out, the wind was around 8-9 and seas around 2-2.5' no whitecaps or streaking. At WOT (around 30)
she would climb up on top, but pound making it uncomfortable. I think that's normal for a flat bottom boat.
When I backed of a little to keep from pounding, she would take spray over the nose every 3rd wave or so
because we were going through the waves. I'm glad we had the console/windshield to hide behind because
it was wet on the front deck! The trip was a little over 2nm in open water and 1nm of canal. hope this helps.


----------



## whistler

Hope you didn't think I was getting a little too nosy with my questions. I was interested in whether you were satisfied in the overall performance after your mods. I'm pretty impressed with the speed you obtained the old motor must run pretty well?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

whistler said:


> Hope you didn't think I was getting a little too nosy with my questions. I was interested in whether you were satisfied in the overall performance after your mods. I'm pretty impressed with the speed you obtained the old motor must run pretty well?


Not at all whistler. That's part of what this website is all about, sharing ideas and experiences.
We are very happy with how the boat turned out. Especially when a $3,500 investment offsets
the cost of newer Tin with bigger motors approaching $10,000.  
Here's one on craigs list that Don found and I'm sure that Polaris Ranger doesn't come with it.


olbrazosDon said:


> Jerry,
> I found you another project boat to modify.
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/boa/2701592097.html


----------



## Mattyf19

really great build ! i enjoyed reading the post. thanks


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thanks for looking and commenting Matty, Welcome to Tin Boats.
The windshield is complete and the Nav lights are wired.
I'm working on setting up the Porta Poty and installing the trolling
batteries. More pics coming soon...Jerry


----------



## reedjj

I just got caught back up on your build. It turned out great! What an amazing craftsman! Enjoy it Jerry! Im sure Im not the only one that is interested in more pics and a video would be great too!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thanks Reed, I've had to slow down a bit because of the Holidays,
but I manage to get a few licks in once in a while. Pics are coming.
Stay Warm ....Jerry


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

I got caught up on HONEYDO's so it's back to the boat!  
Porta Potty is in





Nav lights are wired in and the panel is getting a little crowded.




The NAV lights are 2 NM LEDs...if you can see them in the daytime, night isn't going to be a problem




Starboard




Port




Added two TM batteries to the front and checking stability. White waterline just visible at the rear




moved to the front with the batteries and got more waterline in the rear




Standing on starboard side causes around 8deg of heel




Heels hanging over the port side is enough to get the Starbord transom in the air. Won't be doing too much of that! :shock: 




shot of the transom with me on the front.....come here dock




Safe boating...Jerry


----------



## fool4fish1226

Johnboat every time I look at your build I am truly amazed. How much room do have in the potty area and are you going to paint the deck? I think it might be a little to reflective with our florida sun if it is left bare.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

fool4fish1226 said:


> Johnboat every time look at your build I am truly amazed. How much room do have in the potty area and are you going to paint the deck? I think it might be a little to reflective with our florida sun if it is left bare.


Hey F4F, The console is 36" X 36" by 6', plenty of room. I'm 6'3" so I have to duck a little when standing.
There is a lot of reflected heat and if you arent careful the glare is brilliant! Sunglassed are required. Heat feels good
now that it's winter, but I think summer will force me to paint it. Thanks for looking and commenting...Jerry


----------



## bguy

=D> THAT BOAT [email protected]@KS FREAKING AWESOME, THAT THING COULD FLOAT IN NEXT TO NOTHING....GREAT JOB...MY FREIND!!!
=D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

bguy said:


> =D> THAT BOAT [email protected]@KS FREAKING AWESOME, THAT THING COULD FLOAT IN NEXT TO NOTHING....GREAT JOB...MY FREIND!!! =D>


Hey Brian, I'm happy with the results and look forward to giving some of those oysters beds north of here a real headache!
Thanks for the comment, keep in touch.....Jerry


----------



## whistler

Hey Jonboat Jerry I always feel I have to qualify questions like this before I spit them out. You know how easy it is for someone to read negative into black & white print when nothing bad is intended, just a benign question. Please don't take any of this as a negative just that you have put so much thought and work into each step of your project. It appears to all of us you are a perfectionist and everything turned out just Perfect! BUT if you had to do it all over again starting from day 1. Would you do it again? What would you do differently if anything?

Sure looks good out on the water but she doesn't have a name yet! Maybe we need to have a contest to name that boat! :wink:


----------



## whistler

whistler said:


> Hey Jonboat Jerry I always feel I have to qualify questions like this before I spit them out. You know how easy it is for someone to read negative into black & white print when nothing bad is intended, just a benign question. Please don't take any of this as a negative just that you have put so much thought and work into each step of your project. It appears to all of us you are a perfectionist and everything turned out just Perfect! BUT if you had to do it all over again starting from day 1. Would you do it again? What would you do differently if anything?
> 
> Sure looks good out on the water but she doesn't have a name yet! Maybe we need to have a contest to "Name that Boat"! :wink:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

whistler said:


> Hey Jonboat Jerry I always feel I have to qualify questions like this before I spit them out. You know how easy it is for someone to read negative into black & white print when nothing bad is intended, just a benign question. Please don't take any of this as a negative just that you have put so much thought and work into each step of your project. It appears to all of us you are a perfectionist and everything turned out just Perfect! BUT if you had to do it all over again starting from day 1. Would you do it again? What would you do differently if anything?
> Sure looks good out on the water but she doesn't have a name yet! Maybe we need to have a contest to name that boat! :wink:


No worry Whistler.  To answer your question, yes I would have left the center area undecked but still put in the console and leaning post. If I do it again, it will be 24'.
The boat does have a name, it's *AlumaZilla*


----------



## stumpjumper1

Hey Jerry I sprayed easy off oven cleaner on my dp it dulls it and has no shine no paint to bother with. It only takes a few minutes once you spray it on then rinse it off.


----------



## whistler

Jonboat Jerry said:


> The boat does have a name, it's *AlumaZilla*



As well planned out as everything else has be thus far I should have know you had that base covered too!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

stumpjumper1 said:


> Hey Jerry I sprayed easy off oven cleaner on my dp it dulls it and has no shine no paint to bother with. It only takes a few minutes once you spray it on then rinse it off.


Great idea StumpJumper, I'll give it a go...Jerry


whistler said:


> Jonboat Jerry said:
> 
> 
> 
> The boat does have a name, it's *AlumaZilla*
> 
> 
> 
> As well planned out as everything else has be thus far I should have know you had that base covered too!
Click to expand...

Well, I did have another name *AlumaSauriousRex*....but that would complicate VHF radio calls. :lol: 
Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## olbrazosDon

That is one awesome boat, Jerry, thanks for sending me a PM on having new pictures of the mod. When you get a chance if you will take some pics of it zipping accross the water.

What type of VHF radios do you have? Marine or amateur, ect?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

olbrazosDon said:


> That is one awesome boat, Jerry, thanks for sending me a PM on having new pictures of the mod. When you get a chance if you will take some pics of it zipping accross the water.
> What type of VHF radios do you have? Marine or amateur, ect?


You were asking earlier about how it floats and is it tender. I'm relieved that it does float and I'll be careful walking around!
Been looking at marine VHF radios, nothing fancy but one criteria is current draw . Some of the
big name units have very big appetites on stand by and receive (1.5A).
A Cobra F80B and a few Uniden units use only .2A on stby and .3A on receive. 
So far, nothing has turned up on Craigs List...thanks for looking. Jerry


----------



## olbrazosDon

https://www.ebay.com/itm/COBRA-MR-F80B-D-VHF-CLASS-D-25-WATT-MOBILE-MARINE-BOAT-RADIO-BLACK-/280781824774?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415fe6a306

Check this one out, Jerry.
Do you have to have a radio lisence on marine frequences?
I am an amateur radio nut myself.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

olbrazosDon said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COBRA-MR-F80B-D-VHF-CLASS-D-25-WATT-MOBILE-MARINE-BOAT-RADIO-BLACK-/280781824774?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415fe6a306
> Check this one out, Jerry.
> Do you have to have a radio lisence on marine frequences? I am an amateur radio nut myself.


Yep, that's the one, no license is required. I suspect that if the FCC ever got around to requiring just registration
that sales would dry up. The new ones are very sophisticated. Got caught up in the CB craze years ago and worked
SSB dx for a while then went to amatuer radio before loosing interest......better get back to boating before the 
Thread Police catches me. Happy Boating


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Added 2 batteries (24v total), charger and a switch for the trolling motor this weekend.
Port side battery





Stbd side battery, big red switch




ProSport 12 distributed charger




moment of truth....it works!  




Happy Boating...Jerry


----------



## fool4fish1226

As usual very clean and professional work. Get any fishing in yet?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

fool4fish1226 said:


> As usual very clean and professional work. Get any fishing in yet?


Thanks F4F, the weather here has been the absolute pits! Either rain or windy or both. 
We might get some relief tomorrow. Friday is our monthly fishing club tournament, so I have my fingers crossed.
How about the fishing down south?


----------



## fool4fish1226

Rain and wind since Friday but still made it out Friday and Sunday for a few hours. It's been hard fishing with wind/rain and currents going in opposite directions, did manage to catch a few nice jacks but nothing I was really hunting for.

Hopefully Friday turns out good for you. Good luck with the tourney!!!!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Happy Holidays to everyone and be safe!
I ordered some boat decals for the 'Zilla from our very own Bulldog at Vinyl Images and I'm very happy with the results.
I wanted silver Diamond Plate letters with a 1/8" red border but to get that, you have to stick the D.P. letter on the larger RED
decal. Boy was that fun. Fortunately, John & Company provide the customer with extra decals to practice with. Many thanks for that John. Here is a smaller version of the large decals.





Then it was on to the larger ones




then the trick was to put the whole thing on the boat. Kathy and I laid an extension ladder
between the main lift supports to sit on while we were working. A couple pieces of plywood 
on the ladder to sit made it easier to work on.




Closeup




Other side of the Bus




Tomorrow, it's on to the Tin Boat decals! Whoooo! Hoooo!....Jerry


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice work the decals always gives me issues too. Seems like it should be so easy but some how it's not at least for me anyways


----------



## bulldog

Glad you are happy with everything. It is tough with the double lays using the diamond plate. Some times you can just print the outline on but that particular product does not have that ability. I just noticed that the clear mask should have been on the diamond plate and the paper mask should have been on the red. I guess I had a brain fart when producing those. I bet you had fun with that. My appolgies. If they did not turn out exactly like you wanted, let me know and i'll send you some more. That is my mistake.


----------



## Ride_Klein

Perfect finishing touch.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hey R.K., BullDog, & F4F, Thanks for looking and commenting. Have a Merry ONE!


----------



## whistler

Well, Well I guess with your attention to detail I shouldn't have expected anything less. Nice touch! Good selection of colors too! 

I was beginning to think a GONE FISHING......... to be continued when the fish quit biting post was necessary for this thread. 


You also made a comment about catching some jacks but that wasn't what you were after? Do you mind telling what you were after? I thought jacks were a sought after species?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

whistler said:


> Well, Well I guess with your attention to detail I shouldn't have expected anything less. Nice touch! Good selection of colors too! I was beginning to think a GONE FISHING......... to be continued when the fish quit biting post was necessary for this thread. You also made a comment about catching some jacks but that wasn't what you were after? Do you mind telling what you were after? I thought jacks were a sought after species?


Hey Whistler, Wasn't me, I love catching Jacks. Those things are like a torpedo on turbo boost. Amber Jacks are esp. good.
The winter winds have had most of us fishing inshore, on the flats, or at the dock.  I've got to learn canal fishing since 
the canals are warmer and more productive in the winter. 
Santa came early, and dropped off a Cobra VHF radio, so I'll be installing that next. Thanks for the comments....Jerry


----------



## whistler

Jonboat Jerry said:


> whistler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also made a comment about catching some jacks but that wasn't what you were after? Do you mind telling what you were after? I thought jacks were a sought after species?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Whistler, Wasn't me, I love catching Jacks. Those things are like a torpedo on turbo boost. Amber Jacks are esp. good.
> The winter winds have had most of us fishing inshore, on the flats, or at the dock.  I've got to learn canal fishing since
> the canals are warmer and more productive in the winter.
> Santa came early, and dropped off a Cobra VHF radio, so I'll be installing that next. Thanks for the comments....Jerry
Click to expand...



Sorry, I took a look back and got a couple post mixed up. :?


----------



## olbrazosDon

Did you get that radio off ebay? It looked like a good deal to me. Merry Christmas, Jerry, and to all on TinBoats. And Happy New Year.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

olbrazosDon said:


> Did you get that radio off ebay? It looked like a good deal to me. Merry Christmas, Jerry, and to all on TinBoats. And Happy New Year.


I did get the radio Don, but it came from https://www.TheNerds.net. I tried several places, but either they couldn't deliver
before Christmas, were priced a lot higher, or they were out of stock. You whould have thought I was looking for a pair
of Air Jordan's! :wink: 
A big Merry Christmas back to you too!
Jerry


----------



## bguy

merry christmas jerry!!!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

And the same back to you Brian. Hope you and your family had a safe and merry one!


----------



## JonBoatfever

Dont know if it said it anywere, but do you have a Fish Finder?, If so, what kind?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

JonBoatfever said:


> Dont know if it said it anywere, but do you have a Fish Finder?, If so, what kind?


Hey JBF, I got very lucky and scored a Humminbird 798ci Di Combo on Craigs list for $500 with 'ducer.
Very complicated piece of gear and I'm still learning how to use it correctly. 
It has a 5" screen and these old eyes are already looking for one with a bigger ($$$) screen. 
I just learned that the 800, 900, 1100 series have a video out on the back......Hmmmmm LCD time. 
There are a bunch of sites on Side Imaging that are really good at explaining it all. What are you using?


----------



## whistler

Video out jack on the back would allow you to use ????? guessing a computer monitor???


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

whistler said:


> Video out jack on the back would allow you to use ????? guessing a computer monitor???


That's what I'm thinking, here is Humminbird's description of the cable.
https://store.humminbird.com/products/322955?product_id=f72d083a2c6af4d2d5692042a102b74f
The screen resolution stays the same (same number of PIXELS), just a bigger screen. [-o<


----------



## JonBoatfever

Jonboat Jerry said:


> JonBoatfever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if it said it anywere, but do you have a Fish Finder?, If so, what kind?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey JBF, I got very lucky and scored a Humminbird 798ci Di Combo on Craigs list for $500 with 'ducer.
> Very complicated piece of gear and I'm still learning how to use it correctly.
> It has a 5" screen and these old eyes are already looking for one with a bigger ($$$) screen.
> I just learned that the 800, 900, 1100 series have a video out on the back......Hmmmmm LCD time.
> There are a bunch of sites on Side Imaging that are really good at explaining it all. What are you using?
Click to expand...


Ive just got an old humminbird 100sx that my uncle gave me. Might upgrade at some point


----------



## whistler

JonBoatfever said:


> Ive just got an old humminbird 100sx that my uncle gave me. Might upgrade at some point




I've got an old Hummer also and I downloaded a manual for it.......read all about it. I thought I understood it. Watched the Demo mode go on and on for the longest time. First time out I got pic and screens that the book doesn't even have anything that resembles them. I know if I upgrade ........and I do want a DI unit, this problem will compound itself as everything is more complicated on those units. I think the dirty (colored) water we have in our rivers has some effect on the sonar return back to the transducer. Not like that nice clear bath water some of you guy have. :wink: Also I've heard people say aluminum boats have a negative effect them also?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

JonBoatfever said:


> Ive just got an old humminbird 100sx that my uncle gave me. Might upgrade at some point


Don't sell that SX short, there is an advantage to learning a simple setup and upgrading if and when the time comes.
It has taken me hours of watching demos, reading the manual, and many trips out, to get comfortable with mine. :? 



whistler said:


> I've got an old Hummer also and I downloaded a manual for it.......read all about it. I thought I understood it. Watched the Demo mode go on and on for the longest time. First time out I got pic and screens that the book doesn't even have anything that resembles them. I know if I upgrade ........and I do want a DI unit, this problem will compound itself as everything is more complicated on those units. I think the dirty (colored) water we have in our rivers has some effect on the sonar return back to the transducer. Not like that nice clear bath water some of you guy have. :wink: Also I've heard people say aluminum boats have a negative effect them also?


 What model 'bird do you have?
There are four settings that you need to check, Sonar Sensitivity, Surface Clutter, Fresh or Saltwater, and Noise Filter. These all have an effect on what you will see. I haven't seen any adverse effect of the metal hull on the FF, works great.  
We probably should start a thread in Electrical on this.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Yikes, I'm long overdue for an update on the 'Zilla so here's the latest.
Got my decals on finally. Been watching Craig's list for a boat seat 
and found a really nice one almost new and it was local. 
A big thanks to Paul in New Port Richey.
Here are the pix.
Best website ever, thanks Jim.





Seat has a fixed height but does have a slide and swivels.














Been fishing several times but have come up empty. As soon as I find them, I'll
post them.....Jerry


----------



## fool4fish1226

As always really nice work. The chair looks great!!!!!


----------



## whistler

Jonboat Jerry said:


> JonBoatfever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just got an old humminbird 100sx that my uncle gave me. Might upgrade at some point
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sell that SX short, there is an advantage to learning a simple setup and upgrading if and when the time comes.
> It has taken me hours of watching demos, reading the manual, and many trips out, to get comfortable with mine. :?
> 
> 
> 
> whistler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an old Hummer also and I downloaded a manual for it.......read all about it. I thought I understood it. Watched the Demo mode go on and on for the longest time. First time out I got pic and screens that the book doesn't even have anything that resembles them. I know if I upgrade ........and I do want a DI unit, this problem will compound itself as everything is more complicated on those units. I think the dirty (colored) water we have in our rivers has some effect on the sonar return back to the transducer. Not like that nice clear bath water some of you guy have. :wink: Also I've heard people say aluminum boats have a negative effect them also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What model 'bird do you have?
> There are four settings that you need to check, Sonar Sensitivity, Surface Clutter, Fresh or Saltwater, and Noise Filter. These all have an effect on what you will see. I haven't seen any adverse effect of the metal hull on the FF, works great.
> We probably should start a thread in Electrical on this.
Click to expand...


You're right on starting a thread in the Electrical. Sorry for the OT stuff. I'll probably wait till it warms up, maybe I can duplicate and photo some of the screens I'm getting then post them. Plenty of people that I'm sure can help. Thanks


----------



## whistler

Jerry, Did you sneak that hour meter in an not tell us about it??? I'm kind of watching to see what all you decide on with it (type, mounting location, wiring etc). I might have a few questions? I'm not trying to rush you, just didn't know if you have skipped a step on us. :wink:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hey Whistler nice catch. To date I have not included an hour meter. I should, and thank you for bringing it to my attention.
IMWORKINONIT


----------



## rrawhide

Jerry

Just went through your entire thread, again, and never ceases to amaze me with all the thought, love and care you did to_* 'zilla'*_. Your mod is wonderful now just take the time to enjoy while yelling loudly 'FISH-ON'.

Thanx for all your assistance - I certainly need it. Gonna get started on mine soon.

later

rrawhide


----------



## Brine

Just have to comment again!

Awesome build!!!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

RRawhide, Brine, thanks for looking and the comments. I'm very happy with the way it turned out. She will plane at 3000RPM and fishes as good as she looks. I have to pass credit back to our members who gave me a lot of ideas and inspiration. I don't know of any other website that provides as much info as this one for us "Tin Boaters". A big thanks to Jim and crew!  Keep Hacking....Jerry


----------



## rrawhide

Jerry

I found the description of my Lowe 20
20' Olympic Jon
Number LWN36311K788.

Is this a 1978 like yours? Just wondering what the number tells us.

Thanx and take care

Fish-on!!!

rrawhide


----------



## fool4fish1226

rrawhide here you go  

Free HIN Check Results 

HIN: LWN36311K788 

Model Year: 1988 

Certification Year: 1987 (November)

Manufacturer: LOWE INDUSTRIES 

Manufacturer City/State: LEBANON MO


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hi RRawhide, F4F is correct with the breakdown of your HIN.
Over the years, there have been 3 attempts to Standardize the HIN, so one has to know the year of manufacture
to know which scheme was in use at that time. From Mid 1970 to Dec. 1984, this was the scheme in use. #-o 
Since mine is a '78, LWNXXXXXM78G
LWN=Lowes Industries
XXXXX=Serial Number
M=a Spacer Letter used before the date (this may be the location of Mfr.)
78=1978
G=March
From your pics, they didn't change much in those 10 Years. 
Keep Hacking....Jerry


----------



## elcapitanmas

one of the most INCREDIBLE builds I've ever seen, great job and enjoy it!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

elcapitanmas said:


> one of the most INCREDIBLE builds I've ever seen, great job and enjoy it!


Hey ElCapitanmas, welcome to tinboats.net and thanks for the comment. The 'Zilla fishes pretty good on the flats
and I am happy with the results. I still can't put fish in the boat, (they are better at eatin' than I am at catchin')!
Where are you located?
Jerry


----------



## whistler

Well now you finally show up on here again! Ya had us all worried, I guess were like an old hen watching over her brood :wink: .....and now that you got the project all complete you're too busy fishing and eating fish to post??? I got an idea for ya so you don't cause us to worry our self sick. Get you one of those GPS that allows us to track where you're at on any given day you and AlumaZilla are out fishing. Start you a site where we can log in and watch Jonboat Jerry and AlumaZilla as they go about their daily expedition? Might not want to tell the wife about the site though! Just in case those all day fishing trips include a stop at a favorite watering hole!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Good to hear from you Whistler, I'm still kickin'....GPS tracker......hmmmmm that's not a bad idea, but most of the time shes with me. My fishing is soooo bad that the stops at the favorite watering hole, are more likely to be at the local fish market!  
PM sent


----------



## rrawhide

Hey hey hey and hi Jerry

Just a workin away on the tinny. Front and back decks are rough cut and spar varathaned!!!. Going to lay out the hatches soon - what size are yours? Tempress 1323? They sure don't give these away!!! Just cleaning - steel wooling - painting - and planning!!! coming along though!!! Post more pictures soon.
Hope all is well with you and yours. Nice chair!!!!

Later
rrawhide


----------



## bguy

hello , mr. jerry . how have you been? i like the added chair in the rear. i have found some time to work on the boat lately and it it coming along. i need to put the motor on and figure where to mount my rear bench seat. it will rh of center because of the tiller handle. i got all storage under my rear bench... including my gas tank . im going to put battery in front port side under front deck... ttyl...
brian,


----------



## Gators5220

I love this boat, a little louisianna flats boat style with the high center consle and flat deck no step ups...I'm workin on a smaller fly fishing boat, but this one looks a lot nice for the mahi and cobia...ever get any of those your way? You got the bigger boat you need to find someone on here with the fishing skills and gas money if your havin troubles findin the fish...no offense just advice...as always Go Gators!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Gators5220 said:


> I love this boat, a little louisianna flats boat style with the high center consle and flat deck no step ups...I'm workin on a smaller fly fishing boat, but this one looks a lot nice for the mahi and cobia...ever get any of those your way? You got the bigger boat you need to find someone on here with the fishing skills and gas money if your havin troubles findin the fish...no offense just advice...as always Go Gators!


Thanks Gators5220, "AlumaZilla" works perfectly for the flats near here (12", TM down & motor up) and still has the stuff to 
go nearshore. Thanks for the offer too, we have a super fishing club here who's members want to show you where they fish and how to rig. Thats a wonderful experience. It's much like the reception and advise on Tin Boats! 
Lots of Cobia here. A member got one last week around 48" just 5mi west of there and the Trout bite is off the hook. 
Thanks for looking, Jerry


----------



## Gators5220

Nice! Cobia tacos are a fav of mine, well tight lines and cold beer...and as always Go Gators!


----------



## Gators5220

You been wettin the boat Johnboat? I'm just leavin for Crystal River in t-minus 25 minutes and counting...wish me luck!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

May the trout gods smile! Most of my northern experience is around Homosassa
Mason Creek specificly.  
J


----------



## JBoze

Awesome job!


----------



## BrazosDon

Never fear, Jerry will be here! All you have to do is give him a call on his ship-to-shore radio. 

Still looking for some action shots of 'Zilla, Jerry.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

JBoze said:


> Awesome job!


Thanks for looking and commenting Mr. Boze. What part of the country are you in? Boat? Be sure to
fill out your profile so we know a little more about what your interests are..... Jerry  


BrazosDon said:


> Never fear, Jerry will be here! All you have to do is give him a call on his ship-to-shore radio. Still looking for some action shots of 'Zilla, Jerry.


Hi Don! That would be some radio to get to Texas.....You are right though, I have got to get some action shots of the 'Zilla and Kathy is getting very good at moving the boat so I have no excuse. Next time we are on the flats, I promise to get a few.  
How are you doing on your project?....Fishing? Jerry


----------



## BrazosDon

Jerry, I am just collecting parts. I got a sheet of 3/16 aluminum diamond plate 4'X10' for $200 and no tax. Bought a brand new "1957" 18hp Evinrude(less than 20 hours) for $500. Looks like it just rolled off the assembly line. I actually worked on the trailer replacing the wheel bearings, races, and buddy bearing caps and also replaced the the tires with new ones. I need to put new bunks on the trailer and get them carpeted. I got some rod holder for my birthday so I got to install them. But you know there is a long thinking process that goes along with any activity when you get to my age. Ha Ha


----------



## Flat Bottom

Jerry, is your boat 1/8" or 3/16" thick side's and bottom? You'll have to check my build out if you have some time... I'm slowly making progress, however your boat Is an inspiration to me, mines 21.09' long haha! you do great work!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

BrazosDon said:


> You know there is a long thinking process that goes along with any activity when you get to my age. Ha Ha


I have plenty of experience with that phenomona Don. Sounds like you have everything lined up, keep at it.  


Flat Bottom said:


> Jerry, is your boat 1/8" or 3/16" thick side's and bottom? You'll have to check my build out if you have some time... I'm slowly making progress, however your boat Is an inspiration to me, mines 21.09' long haha! you do great work!


The hull appears to be 1/8" thick everywhere, deck included. 
Your build is coming along nicely Flat Bottom, I would not know where to start to tackle a project like yours. Keep Hacking Man!  Jerry


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Update on AlumaZilla. Summer is already in Florida so I had to get busy on the Bimini Top
project. The only 75" wide bimini I could find was only 59" tall and I'm 6'3".
It would take some serious stretching. I built a frame on the floor of the garage and mounted the top to it. Next I raised the frame on some 5gal buckets and boxes until I could walk under it and it was the right height for the boat. A local aluminum supplier had the tubing just larger than the original so it
would slip right over. Wish I had taken a few pics to help with this discription. Anyway, it's on the boat
and here is what it looks like.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

I also bought one of the Under Water Dock Lights that SixGun86 is selling (shamless plug) Thanks Chris!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Sweet that first picture doesn't even look real


----------



## whistler

Well as usual a fine job......wouldn't have expected anything else! Your craftsmanship continues to amaze........Geeez what is it that the character Red Green say's " If the women don't find you handsome then they should at least find you handy" Well if that's the case I think with me they need another choice.

This is me! A pretty good one from ole Red Green himself and very much on topic! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9h3NqMokmg


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

fool4fish1226 said:


> Sweet that first picture doesn't even look real


Hey F4F, Yep, it's pretty wammy jammy. I hope it attracts fish as good as it looks.  
It makes the dock look like it's suspended in air...sorry about the fuzzy quality, the exposure was about a full second
and I was trying to brace the camera on the porch rail.



whistler said:


> Well as usual a fine job......wouldn't have expected anything else! Your craftsmanship continues to amaze........Geeez what is it that the character Red Green say's " If the women don't find you handsome then they should at least find you handy" Well if that's the case I think with me they need another choice.
> This is me! A pretty good one from ole Red Green himself and very much on topic! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9h3NqMokmg


That was hilarious Whistler. I always chuckle at the "practical" solutions he comes up with.  
Thanks for looking and commenting....are you guys doing any fishing?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Man, so many nice projects going on here.
Getting ready to watch the fireworks tonight out in the Gulf, so I had to add an 
anchor light just to be legal. It's just above the bimini. Moved AlumaZilla around to 
the floating dock and noticed they were the same height...sure makes loading and unloading easier.









Hope everyone has a safe 4th...Jerry


----------



## whistler

Well, can't get in any fishing for the garden and other work around here. It may end soon if we don't get some rain. All private fireworks were cancelled around here due to a fire hazard! They still allowed the big shows to go on as planned. Actually the ban didn't stop the privates as I noticed several boomers in the night sky. I don't guess anyone had any incidents? You speak of fishing I did get in some a couple of weeks ago on Green River Lake here in KY. It's about 3 hours away. It's about 8,000 acre impoundment. We went there last year and caught several crappie. The Lake has a good Musky and Striper fishery in it but we didn't catch any. Fish didn't cooperate this year but I got to use my Hummingbird 798. Found two sunken boats. Both in 60' of water. They both appeared to be runabout type boats as you could see pretty good detail. Lots of other stuff down there I didn't know a lot of what I was looking at but I'm learning. Haven't gotten out with it lately as Mother in Law has fell ill and my wife is staying with her so I'm trying to hold down the fort so to speak! Will be picking/breaking beans shortly. Don't have enough to start canning but will have plenty for a big pot full! I don't know if you've followed my thread on mounting a transducer. That is on the 798 as it throws a pretty big rooster tail. I am trying to sort that out. Does yours throw a rooster tail? Sorry to get off topic again but still watching your build for that hour meter project as that's my next add on and I'm sure I can get some ideas from the pro! Take Care!


----------



## BrazosDon

Jerry, with that light under your dock you have either an alien living under there or the CIA. Or are you leaving the light on for TOM BODETT, or maybe even NESSEY? :lol:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hey Don, It's really a piece of Kryptonite! So far, it hasn't attracted to many fish....wonder if they are all
laying on the bottom laughing. :lol: Good to hear you are still kikkin' ....Jerry


----------



## theyyounggun

Can you still put your rods in the rodholders under the bimini tip?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hey YoungGun, just saw your post....if they are 6'6" they will fit, anything bigger will have to go on the rocket lanuchers. I will have to relocate the VHF antenna to the back of the bimini sometime
in the future though.


----------



## scsdiver

First let me say HOLY FREAKING COW what a awesome boat!! love the paint and i am really impressed with all the maticulous detail you put into. i really like the idea of having all the opening hatches it makes so much since. the only question i have is it noisy at all? like are the hatches rattling while you motoring and is it noisy walking around on it? really awesome build i am deff going to have to borrow a few of your ideas if you dont mind.


----------



## Josh in FLA

Just read the whole thread, what a beautiful and clean build.

One question I have: I see all the deck plates are hinged, but I didn't see any latches. Any issues with them popping up in rough water? Or does the weight of aluminum hold it down sufficiently?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

scsdiver said:


> First let me say HOLY FREAKING COW what a awesome boat!! love the paint and i am really impressed with all the maticulous detail you put into. i really like the idea of having all the opening hatches it makes so much since. the only question i have is it noisy at all? like are the hatches rattling while you motoring and is it noisy walking around on it? really awesome build i am deff going to have to borrow a few of your ideas if you dont mind.


Hi SCS, The hatches don't make much noise but I am looking for some thin foam tape that I can put on them to make it really quiet. Some will click when you step on them and so far no fish have jumped IN the boat. I accidently dropped one
the other day and the sound was deafining. :shock: Welcome to Tin Boats, thanks for looking, and feel free to borrow away. Keep Hacking...Jerry 



Josh in FLA said:


> Just read the whole thread, what a beautiful and clean build.
> One question I have: I see all the deck plates are hinged, but I didn't see any latches. Any issues with them popping up in rough water? Or does the weight of aluminum hold it down sufficiently?


Hey Josh, welcome to Tin Boats, glad to see you here. If I get in open water into a head wind, the boat does pound and things get noisy. That's my que to throttle back and enjoy the view. The hatches stay down, but I need to get those hatch pulls (that are sitting in the cabinet) installed. Thanks for looking...Jerry


----------



## scsdiver

Hi SCS, The hatches don't make much noise but I am looking for some thin foam tape that I can put on them to make it really quiet. Some will click when you step on them and so far no fish have jumped IN the boat. I accidently dropped one
the other day and the sound was deafining. :shock: Welcome to Tin Boats, thanks for looking, and feel free to borrow away. Keep Hacking...Jerry 

]

Thanks for the kind words on my build. with that said if you looked at my rear hatch at all that is one i built at work. we buy this very thin 3M brand foam that sticks to darn near anything and it holds up to the weather very well. it is used in my rear hatch so i guess i will find out how well it holds up in the boat but it is firm yet soft enough and deff quiets the hatch. it is only 1/8" thick which makes it very nice. if your interested i can get you a exact part number for it or a pic of it as we get it in 25' rolls.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thanks SCS, that would be great. I'll probably need at least 3 rolls of the stuff.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

It's been a while, so I need to update this thread with the latest on the 'Zilla.
Had some work done by a local custom canvas shop and I'm happy with the results.







Also picked up a 24' aluminum trailer that needs a little work and I'll post some pics of that
as soon as I get it back from the shop (springs rusted out). It will extend our range
quite a bit. Still fishin' and catchin' here in Hudson.
Thanks for looking, Jerry


----------



## fool4fish1226

Covers look great Jerry and they do help with the harsh florida sun :beer:


----------



## whistler

Jonboat Jerry said:


> It's been a while, so I need to update this thread with the latest on the 'Zilla.
> Had some work done by a local custom canvas shop and I'm happy with the results.
> 
> Also picked up a 24' aluminum trailer that needs a little work and I'll post some pics of that
> as soon as I get it back from the shop (springs rusted out). It will extend our range
> quite a bit. Still fishin' and catchin' here in Hudson.
> Thanks for looking, Jerry



Well as usual your improvements are all top rate. With 22-23 pages and over 320 post on the thread, most post are of others (including myself) telling you of the quality of your work and how everything is 1st rate. Jerry I'm surprised that you don't choose to install the springs on your new trailer yourself! That job has got to be a lot easier than many you tackled and did a superb job on during the boat build! Have we found a limit to your abilities?  :?:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

fool4fish1226 said:


> Covers look great Jerry and they do help with the harsh florida sun :beer:


Hey F4F, Yep, the top of the Evenrude is beginning to fade and the material for the leaning post is ok but
I'm not sure about the thread used in the seams. If you get covers made, I recommend Sunbrella which 
is warrantied. Other materials are not, and cost nearly the same. BTW, "Snookered" turned out great and 
I got to check out that Tiny Tach, I still don't have an hour meter.



whistler said:


> Well as usual your improvements are all top rate. With 22-23 pages and over 320 post on the thread, most post are of others (including myself) telling you of the quality of your work and how everything is 1st rate. Jerry I'm surprised that you don't choose to install the springs on your new trailer yourself! That job has got to be a lot easier than many you tackled and did a superb job on during the boat build! Have we found a limit to your abilities?  :?:


Hey Whistler, Man..those springs were soooo nasty that every time I touched them, they left a pile of rust on the floor.
The new ones are heavy (5 leaf instead of 4), bolt on shackles, axel, rusted lugs on the rims, I know when to quit.
Still, I cruised by the trailer place and it's still sitting where I left it in their lot, so if I don't see it move by the end
of the week, I'll have to do it myself  
Great to hear from you guys and your'e still kicking. Jerry


----------



## whistler

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Hey F4F, Yep, the top of the Evenrude is beginning to fade and the material for the leaning post is ok but
> I'm not sure about the thread used in the seams. If you get covers made, I recommend Sunbrella which
> is warrantied. Other materials are not, and cost nearly the same. BTW, "Snookered" turned out great and
> I got to check out that Tiny Tach, I still don't have an hour meter.



I thought about asking you about the hour meter again but I didn't want to kick a good man too much at once! I'm still trying to properly prop my boat although I haven't been out much. I have tried the tiny tach as I wasn't sure my old tack for a 2 cycle OMC was accurate on a new 4 stroke. No need to try to prop a boat with out accurate RPM's. My brother is a mechanic and lent me his thus I didn't have to purchase one. It was so erratic on my trial runs I didn't figure any info gathered from it was beneficial. He swears by it and figures I must have gotten some interference from something? OH Well? 





Jonboat Jerry said:


> Hey Whistler, Man..those springs were soooo nasty that every time I touched them, they left a pile of rust on the floor.
> The new ones are heavy (5 leaf instead of 4), bolt on shackles, axel, rusted lugs on the rims, I know when to quit.
> Still, I cruised by the trailer place and it's still sitting where I left it in their lot, so if I don't see it move by the end
> of the week, I'll have to do it myself
> Great to hear from you guys and your'e still kicking. Jerry



Sometimes it's better to let someone better equipped to do the work handle the job. I had to move the location of a fuel return line on a aftermarket fuel tank on my tractor. I used it like it was for nearly 3 years. The old battery was a small battery and I knew when I replaced it that line was going to cause trouble. A heavier battery was 3/4 inch longer. caused me 3 days work. 1st 2 days were tear down and* me* trying to fix it and some phone time. 3rd day was finding someone to do it right and putting it back together. All for $30.00 and a 18 mile drive to a radiator shop. To be fair I asked everyone and no one was aware of a radiator shop still in business around here. He's just an old man that has this little shop over in the next county. I guess plastic radiators have put them out of business. Lesson learned as 2 wasted days and then I had to listen to my wife............ OUCH [-X


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

whistler said:


> Lesson learned as 2 wasted days and *then I had to listen to my wife*............ OUCH [-X


Those are the critics that can sting the most Whistler. Fortunately, mine's onboard most of the time.  

I'm also surprised at the traffic on this thread and it's length. There has been some great input from members
here, and I'm very thankful for it.


----------



## Gators5220

You been gettin that boat wet a lot Jerry? Finding any big fish to bite that hook?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Gators5220 said:


> You been gettin that boat wet a lot Jerry? Finding any big fish to bite that hook?


Hey Gators,
Yes, all of a sudden the fishing has been very good here.I think it is mostly due to the cooler weather though.
Was out Tuesday and brought home tow Trout, a Black Bass, and a Flounder (first one).




The Spanish Macks are more willing to bite too.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Started work on an aluminum trailer to be used to extend my fishing range.
Here are the before pics. It's an aluminum slide on that I snagged on CL for $600




When I removed the wood bunks, I discovered some severe pitting underneath.




nother shot




After dissassembly and sandblasting, this is where I am.




I mixed up some epoxy and started filling those pits. The left corner is gone here.




After everything sets up, Ill go over it with a belt sander.


----------



## Gators5220

Nice work on those fish, little advice if you want it on the flounder, mud minnows are worth their weight in gold! Use whatever size lead jighead can get you to the bottom in chartreuse or red prob like a 1/4 to 1/2 oz, with a little hair on it if you want. They gobble em up! 

Also nice work again on the trailer, attention to detail is also amazing as always! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## bigwave

Nice trailer, good price too. Were the old bunk boards pt? With a little time and money your range will be unlimited.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Gators5220 said:


> Nice work on those fish, little advice if you want it on the flounder, mud minnows are worth their weight in gold! Use whatever size lead jighead can get you to the bottom in chartreuse or red prob like a 1/4 to 1/2 oz, with a little hair on it if you want. They gobble em up!
> Also nice work again on the trailer, attention to detail is also amazing as always! =D> =D> =D>


Thanks for the fishing tip Gator, I caught some of those in my trap, but didn't know what to use them for. I had some gulp
on a 1/4 oz jig and was bouncing it off the bottom when the flounder woke up. I'm getting better at catchin'. 


bigwave said:


> Nice trailer, good price too. Were the old bunk boards pt? With a little time and money your range will be unlimited.


Hey BigWave, those were saturated with PT and you can see on the tip end where it was always dipped in SW that the
end was gone. I had the springs and shackles replaced, luckly the axel and bearings were good. The target is some really skinny water up in Homosassa that has a lot of Trout, we'll see. Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## Doublecab Tom

Hey Jerry! The boat is looking good!
I haven't heard from you in a while so I thought I would look you up!
BTW Karen says Hi!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hey Tom, Thanks for lookin and the comment 
Happy Happy to you and Karen!


----------



## whistler

Jerry, I know I'm rushing you but someone else spoke of your bunks. How or what are you going to do with them? Sorry so brief but got to run?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

whistler said:


> Jerry, I know I'm rushing you but someone else spoke of your bunks. How or what are you going to do with them? Sorry so brief but got to run?


 Hey Whistler,
Still in the painting phase (Oil base DeRusto primer + Gloss White TC), but beginning to think about bunk replacement.







One is to use PT wood bunks with a heavy plastic shim between them and where they they contact the aluminum.
This is commonly used on boat lifts where the hoist beams contact the dock pilings.






Another idea is to use 2X6 aluminum box beams 12' long, bolting two together (4X6) on each side and caping with
a 1X4X12 composite/synthetic dock board. Pricey
I'll have to check with a local metal reclaiming business to see what they have first. Jerry


----------



## whistler

Sorry I was so short with my post but I'll explain. I guess all this pressure treated bunk stuff went right over my head or I just missed it when I replace mine early last yr. Now I'm not wanting to tear it all apart so to keep things simple I'm going with a prepackaged bunk slicks from Bass Pro. I pick up the 3x16 size. One of the reviews says their not solid but this brand appears to be. They had two brands and the other brand appeared it had open channels running length ways. That may be the one the review was speaking about. ??? There are probably other (read better) things out there if I looked around but this is quick and it appears it will take care of my concerns! I know some on this forum are buying HDPE boards and/or Wal-Mart cutting boards and attaching them to their bunks. There are some very resourceful readers on this forum! You being one of them! :wink:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Here is an update on the trailer. Paint is complete, two new tires mounted, fenders finished and mounted, new front crossmember fitted (needs paint), winch purchased, led lights purchased, and wiring started. 














Happy Holidays to all.....Jerry


----------



## Badbagger

Nice work.


----------



## bguy

ONCE AGAIN IM IN AHH OF YOUR WORK. THE TRAILER IS LOOKIN' GREAT!!! HOW HAVE YOU BEEN? LONG TIME NO POST. JUST BEEN WORKING AND DAILY LIFE KIDS, WIFE LONG DRIVE EVERYDAY . THANK GOODNESS CHRISTMAS IS ALMOST HERE . JUST THE OTHER DAY IT WAS HALLOWEEN . WHERE DOES TIME GO? I POSTED A COUPLE OF THINGS ON MY BOAT MORE TO COME.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Badbagger said:


> Nice work.


Thanks Badger, like the boat, it's a work in progeress. Thanks for looking and Happy Holidays


bguy said:


> ONCE AGAIN IM IN AHH OF YOUR WORK. THE TRAILER IS LOOKIN' GREAT!!! HOW HAVE YOU BEEN? LONG TIME NO POST. JUST BEEN WORKING AND DAILY LIFE KIDS, WIFE LONG DRIVE EVERYDAY . THANK GOODNESS CHRISTMAS IS ALMOST HERE . JUST THE OTHER DAY IT WAS HALLOWEEN . WHERE DOES TIME GO? I POSTED A COUPLE OF THINGS ON MY BOAT MORE TO COME.


Hey Brian, good to hear you are still kikkin....just need a bigger shovel. Happy Hollidays to ya.


----------



## bguy

do you have anything left over from alluminum square stock. do you still have the connection where you bought yours at. i want to redo the back of the boat over and larger casting deck. i am also going to use it to sit and drive. i want to add a two person seat cushion to sit on and mount a removable seat mount for a second seat like the front.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hey Brian, Got the 2X2 Box at Lowes....10' for $23. Bertha White Framework Item #: 15491 | Model #: 47121
The 1/8 X 4 X 10 sheets of aluminum DP came from Cox Aluminum on Commerce Ave. 

I also got a lot of aluminum at STR Metal Recycling on Ridge Rd that was a lot cheaper.
I took all my scraps to them to recycle and got about $20 
Keep Hacking.........Jerry


----------



## bguy

Well I got the metal today at American metals in sable park near fairgrounds. I got a 30'r for $35 and a load of L brackets. I showed them your boat and they were in aaah!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Very Cool Brian.
I got the trailer completed so I'm more mobile now.


----------



## bigwave

The trailer looks better than new.....you got one heck of a deal on that trailer. Great job. =D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

bigwave said:


> The trailer looks better than new.....you got one heck of a deal on that trailer. Great job. =D>


Thanks BigWave, I'm happy with the results. Now if this weather would just clear up.........


----------



## bigwave

Hey Jerry, did you make the brackets for the lights on the trailer? You got a better pic of that setup?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Sure, just took these. LED's are from Harbor Freight.
The PVC is 1 1/4" and the aluminum bracket makes a 90 degree bend
downward. Stainless Steel screw goes thru the whole thing.
I'm not happy with the floppy rubber license plate holder, to easy to 
cut and steal. I will replace it with a metal (DP?) one.


----------



## amateurhour

I think those trailer tires are bigger than the ones on my truck  

Looking good man, this has ended up one hell of a build.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

amateurhour said:


> I think those trailer tires are bigger than the ones on my truck
> Looking good man, this has ended up one hell of a build.


Hey AmateurHour, Thanks for looking and commenting, it has been a long project.
I enjoy your IT Cartoon link and Anime pics, I'm a big steampunk fan. Later,  Jerry


----------



## Mrtoler

The trailer turned out really good Jerry, next time you load the boat on it snap a few pics I'd really like to see the complete package...Ryan


----------



## BrazosDon

Great looking trailer, Jerry. I finally found the wax stick that you use for cutting aluminum. Maybe a little too late for you to help you but for someone else might be just in time.

Here is the link: https://delraysales1.com/default_refsub.asp?subby=Castrol+Stick+Wax+%2D+Metal+Working+Lubricant&cat=&sup=


----------



## bguy

Looks like allumizilla is now Mobile. Looks great Jerry. I like that the lights are out of the water while loading/unloading.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Mrtoler said:


> The trailer turned out really good Jerry, next time you load the boat on it snap a few pics I'd really like to see the complete package...Ryan


Thanks Ryan, I hope to get the boat on it soon and I'll be sure to take Pix.


BrazosDon said:


> Great looking trailer, Jerry. I finally found the wax stick that you use for cutting aluminum. Maybe a little too late for you to help you but for someone else might be just in time.
> Here is the link: https://delraysales1.com/default_refsub.asp?subby=Castrol+Stick+Wax+%2D+Metal+Working+Lubricant&cat=&sup=


Thanks Don, I'm sure a few folks here can use the info.


bguy said:


> Looks like allumizilla is now Mobile. Looks great Jerry. I like that the lights are out of the water while loading/unloading.


Thanks Brian, I'm hoping that it will make it easier at night too.


----------



## nlester

My boat is small and my modification is simple but your deck framing is something I want to recreate in miniature. Thank you for sharing and showing us how it is done.


----------



## walleyejoe

Nice job your boat looks great . How is your paint holding up just wondering cause im using the same exact paint .Im putting the final coat on tonite . I bought a cheap air gun from walmat for 20 dollers it works great! I'll have new pics this weekend


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

nlester said:


> My boat is small and my modification is simple but your deck framing is something I want to recreate in miniature. Thank you for sharing and showing us how it is done.


Hi Lester, My mantra is keep things simple and think things through. Glad to be of help, and thanks for commenting.


walleyejoe said:


> Nice job your boat looks great . How is your paint holding up just wondering cause im using the same exact paint .Im putting the final coat on tonite . I bought a cheap air gun from walmat for 20 dollers it works great! I'll have new pics this weekend


Hey Walleye, I wished I had gone with the oil base version as there is some pealing on the window frame and
the rub rails. When the time comes to repaint, I'll go that route. In the meantime, I'm going to fish the wheels off it!  Thanks for looking..Jerry


----------



## mikem09

WOW!!!! very impressed. every little detail is well thought through. id love to do a project like that. whats next? sell it and start another? lol j/k. enjoy, hope you catch alot of fish, and enjoy every moment of it!


----------



## jvanhees

Awesome boat!!!


----------



## assaultcraft8993

Great looking boat and can't wait to get mine in the right direction. My HD and Lowes here in Richmond,VA has the EZ screen stuff and picking some up this weekend. Getting everything roundede up so when I start I don't have to say I need more oops.

Great job and thanks for the pics it really helped me figure out what to do and HOW to do it..

Scott


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

mikem09 said:


> WOW!!!! very impressed. every little detail is well thought through. id love to do a project like that. whats next? sell it and start another? lol j/k. enjoy, hope you catch alot of fish, and enjoy every moment of it!


Thanks Mike, I've been looking for something to refurb but nothing has turned up so far.
Welcome to Tin Boats, where are you located?


jvanhees said:


> Awesome boat!!!


 Thanks JV, it took about 3 months and a ton of pop rivets! 


assaultcraft8993 said:


> Great looking boat and can't wait to get mine in the right direction. My HD and Lowes here in Richmond,VA has the EZ screen stuff and picking some up this weekend. Getting everything roundede up so when I start I don't have to say I need more oops.
> Great job and thanks for the pics it really helped me figure out what to do and HOW to do it..
> Scott


Thanks Scott, just keep it simple & keep hacking....Jerry


----------



## Bluetick1955

Just went through all 25 pages. 

In awe of talent and foremost patience of which I have none


----------



## Pweisbrod

I'm sure I've posted this before but your attention to detail astonishes me. This is a superbly clean build, and your craftmanship is second to none!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thanks for looking & commenting guys.
Ryan, I think you wanted pics of 'Zilla on the trailer. We discovered the steering cable was stuck 
while getting the boat ready for a tournament. Best we could do is tight left hand circles  
Fortunately the boat ramp here is 2 doors down the street, so we dragged it over and loaded.
Did you know an aluminum trailer floats :shock: That was Funny!
Well here's the pics.....Keep Hacking!


----------



## Pweisbrod

Zilla is a huge boat lol. Looks good. Is the trailer watertight? Lol


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Pweisbrod said:


> Zilla is a huge boat lol. Looks good. Is the trailer watertight? Lol


No, it's just very light, the huge wood bunks, and the air in the tires is just enough 
to make it float.


----------



## bguy

Hello Jerry. Just stopping in to say hello.


----------



## thursdaymike

I love this build. I read the whole thread last night. I had an idea to do this with a 14 ft, but decided it would be to tipsy with the weight so high. Uou got away with it on a larger boat, and it looks great.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

bguy said:


> Hello Jerry. Just stopping in to say hello.


Hey Brian, still kikkin here, glad to hear from you.


thursdaymike said:


> I love this build. I read the whole thread last night. I had an idea to do this with a 14 ft, but decided it would be to tipsy with the weight so high. Uou got away with it on a larger boat, and it looks great.


Hey Mike, Thanks for looking and commenting. I tried to keep the weight low, 4 batteries and a 27 gal fuel tank 
are on the bottom (350lbs) and everything I mounted topside was as light as possible. 
At 60" on the bottom, it is tender. I'm still happy, this is the first build I have ever done. Keep Hacking, Jerry


----------



## DOBSONFLY

Cool build and that thing is a monster! I enjoyed the attention to detail and commitment to quality reading through the posts for your build. Excellent! =D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

DOBSONFLY said:


> Cool build and that thing is a monster! I enjoyed the attention to detail and commitment to quality reading through the posts for your build. Excellent! =D>


Thank you sir. A lot of ideas came from the creative builders on this website, we could not have a better home. Keep Hacking....Jerry


----------



## BrazosDon

Jerry, what is it like to have the trailer float up from under your boat since it is so light?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

BrazosDon said:


> Jerry, what is it like to have the trailer float up from under your boat since it is so light?


Completely unnerving Don. Sort of like antigravity, if you get the trailer too deep it will pop to the surface.
Kathy gets the boat ready to pull onto the trailer as I back down the ramp in case I get the trailer in over the fenders. Very strange experience. :shock: 
How are you and the boys coming on your tin?


----------



## bguy

GOOD MORNING JERRY,
I TALKED TO THE FOLKS THAT I WAS TALKING TO YOU ABOUT ON US19.(THE FISHING TACKLE WAREHOUSE) THE WIFE SEEMS TO THINK THAT CAPTIN JOE HAS DONE QUICK SEMINARS FOR THE GROUP FISH-ON ALREADY. ANYWAYS HAVE A GREAT DAY AND THANKS FOR THE INVITE AND I DID HAVE A GOOD TIME. I ALWAYS ENJOY MEETING NEW PEOPLE AND LEARNING NEW THINGS. TAKE CARE JERRY.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Stopped by there this morning, Joe has presented several seminars at our club and has some very good 
jigs. Hope to see you at the next meeting.


----------



## whistler

amateurhour said:


> I think those trailer tires are bigger than the ones on my truck
> 
> Looking good man, this has ended up one hell of a build.



Everyone following this build from the beginning up till now would have disappointed if JJ had done anything less than spectacular work. There are no Melvin's on his jobs! =D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thanks Whistler....what's the latest on your Tin?


----------



## Gators5220

Catchin any trout Jerry?


----------



## Pweisbrod

We want fish pics!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Gators5220 said:


> Catchin any trout Jerry?


Not lately, keep getting blown out. Club Tournament coming up next Friday,
so I expect to wack a few then.


Pweisbrod said:


> We want fish pics!


Ok, Ok, I posted a few in the Saltwater Fishing Reports. here is the link.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=29665
Tight Lines Guys


----------



## MrSimon

Just flipped through your entire build.

I suppose I could talk about the great paint job, the clean fab work, the properly done electronics etc etc etc etc

But all of that pales in comparison to the fact that you HAVE A BATHROOM ON YOUR JONBOAT!!!!! That is freaking awesome!!!!

PS - You can get relatively inexpensive but heavy duty replacement leaf springs for your Cherokee that would help level things out.

https://www.quadratec.com/products/56010_11.htm


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thanks for looking and commenting MrSimon. Happily it turned out well with the help and ideas from
everyone on Tin Boats. Thanks also for the tip on the Jeep Springs. The trailer needed some tuning,
so I moved the bunks to the rear 12" and moved the axle forward as far as it would go, about 15".
The next time I have the boat on the trailer, I'll take some pics. Jerry


----------



## whistler

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=313966#p313966 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » 09 May 2013, 10:31[/url]"]Thanks Whistler....what's the latest on your Tin?



Sorry Jonboat Jerry I missed this post some how? As the old saying (excuse) goes I guess I've got too many irons in the fire. Grass is growing like crazy around here and with all my freebee lawn cuttings it's really got me bogged down. A word of advise to all who read this....Do not buy yourself a Z turn mower for a retirement gift. My thought was to mow 3 lawns (mine, moms, and a lady that helps with my Mom) the new mower would expedite the job thus more time in the boat and on the motorcycle. How wrong I was as this purchase has got me mowing other lawns. The kicker is these are all for free. Ha! Also trying to get a garden in as we (read wife) cans lots of things. Just about got that all done now. So maybe we can get some boating and fishing in. =D> 

I don't know much about your methods or type of fishing but how far offshore (that might not be the right word) do you go in your boat or what types of waters do you feel comfortable in.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hey Whistler, The 'Zilla is good for near shore (3-6mi) and inshore (3mi-ankle deep).
Target is Trout, Cobia, Flounder, Spanish Mack, etc. I even enjoy catching pin fish(bait).
A buddy of mine, I graduated with, lives near here and has a Donzi 35 that is great for off shore.
Here is a fishing report about last Friday's venture. Jerry 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=30666


----------



## hudflat

Hi Jerry, stumbled on across you build nice job im going to be doing some mods to mine during the winter, Im in Hudson also so maybe see you out at the rock pile or in Filmans , i got two real nice 23" & 25" redfish there last weekend, im catch and release unless im hungry. 8) 

David


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

A big welcome David, glad to have you here. You will have to show me how to fish Fillman's as I have been up there 
4 times and, to this day, remain skunked! I'm here in Sea Pines, a stones throw from Fillman's. PM sent Jerry


----------



## hudflat

Hi Jerry, where did you get your alumnium supplies? Locally in hudson? EDIT" I see a post you made for american metals? dang that is 1 mile from where my tampa office is. sweet...  

Thanks David


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Local Supplier for the DP was COX ALUMINUM inc. 6810 Commerce ave. 
Steve Roberts at 727-847-1046 if you mention me, Jerry Sweet or Alumazilla
he may remember us. If you need any help, call me.


----------



## hudflat

thanks


----------



## 20footer

1st of all, Exceptional workmanship. Tomorrow I will be a proud new owner of a 20 foot flatottom that will be my fall and winter project. I appreciate you sharing your build with everyone, I am sure many people will use alot of your ideas. The boat I am getting is all open except a 5 foot platform up front. So my canvas is open to anything I can think of. I am going to document and post my build like you did.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hey 20Ft., Thanks, and a big welcome to Tin Boats. Feel free to use any ideas here, that's what this site is all about.
If you get hung up, just ask, and I'm sure someone will chime in. Oh Yea, we like lots of pics! Jerry


----------



## tullymars

JJ-

This build is incredible. I have spent the last few months trolling this website, learning more than I ever thought there might be to know about the humble jon boat. It really is amazing to see what you, bagger, country dave, and others have done to create custom, purpose-built fishing boats. You guys rock! And, by the way, I am the proud owner of a new to me seaark 1652 that I plan to turn into a fishing skiff.


----------

